# Anmerkung: Goldkauf



## ncgimp (3. Januar 2011)

Ständig ließt man neue Threads über Goldkauf und ob es legal oder illegal sei. Selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt ist - was will blizzard machen wenn der jenige der das gold gekauft hat sagt, dass er das gold von einem freund geschenkt bekommen hat. ich mein es ist ja egal das es ein lvl 1 char mit dem namen "asfouqtu" ist... oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Lysozyma (3. Januar 2011)

Was Blizzard tun wird? Sie werden Deinen Account sperren, bis Du das Gegenteil beweist, wenn ihnen danach ist. Da sitzen die definitiv am längeren Arm.


----------



## Samllow (3. Januar 2011)

Versteh gar nicht wieso man noch gold kaufen sollte! Spiel jetzt nicht übermäßig viel, aber seit cata, fast alle quest und kräuter und erze farmen unterwegs hab ich knapp 40000gold zusammen!


----------



## ncgimp (3. Januar 2011)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Was Blizzard tun wird? Sie werden Deinen Account sperren, bis Du das Gegenteil beweist, wenn ihnen danach ist. Da sitzen die definitiv am längeren Arm.




was willst du denn das gegenteil beweisen. stell dir vor mich handelt einer an und gibt mir 100k gold... was kann ich denn dafür?


----------



## Leviathan666 (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ständig ließt man neue Threads über Goldkauf und ob es legal oder illegal sei. Selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt ist - was will blizzard machen wenn der jenige der das gold gekauft hat sagt, dass er das gold von einem freund geschenkt bekommen hat. ich mein es ist ja egal das es ein lvl 1 char mit dem namen "asfouqtu" ist... oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Ja. Selbst wenn die Goldseller das Gold an befreundete Accounts/Chars weitergeben, hinterlassen sie eine Spur die das Gold zurücklegt.
Wenn herauskommt, dass das Gold von einem Goldseller ist - wie z.B. auf meinem damaligen Realm wo jemand so penetrant damit angegeben hat,
500k Gold gekauft zu haben - kann dein Account wegen Goldkauf permanent gesperrt werden.

So einfach ist das, lies die Benutzerbestimmungen.

Und heute ist es so leicht Gold zu machen. Setz dich deine 2 Stunden auf den Pöter und du hast auch in ein paar Wochen das Goldcap erreicht.


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, es ist legal! Gold oder andere virtuelle Güter zu kaufen ist nach deutschem Recht nicht verboten, wie viele Leute denken.





Lesen Sie hierzu auch folgenden Artikel, der von einem Juristen verfasst wurde:



_Gold kaufen/verkaufen ist verboten? NEIN!!!_

_
Sehr geehrte World of Warcraft Spieler,
da es ja immer noch oft Spieler gibt die der Auffassung sind, dass WoW Gold kaufen/verkaufen verboten sei, dem werden wir jetzt die Augen öffnen._

_
_

_World of Warcraft Gold - Ein Thema für Juristen_

_
Inzwischen haben sich vor allem in den USA und in Korea Juristen Gedanken über die rechtliche Beurteilung gemacht. Die Diskussion dreht sich überwiegend um die Frage, ob Spieler oder Spieleanbieter „Eigentum“ an den virtuellen Gegenständen haben beziehungsweise erwerben. Viele Spieler sind der Ansicht, Eigentümer derjenigen Items zu sein, die sie ordnungsgemäß erspielt haben. Innerhalb der Spielumgebung können sie auch sicherlich als virtuelle Eigentümer gelten. Aber wie sieht es innerhalb der realen Welt und ihren rechtlichen Gegebenheiten aus?_

_
Nach deutschem Recht ist die Frage ziemlich komplex. Virtuelle Items sind keine Sachen im Sinne von körperlichen Gegenständen, sondern abgrenzbare Teile eines Spiels, also eines Computerprogramms. Was zwischen den Spielern beim Verkauf von virtuellen Items abgeschlossen wird, ist dennoch eine Art Kaufvertrag - aber nicht über eine Sache, an der Eigentum verschafft werden müsste, sondern über einen nichtkörperlichen Gegenstand, genauer gesagt über die Möglichkeit der Nutzung eines virtuellen Items in einem bestimmten Spiel. Wer ein Item verkauft, verpflichtet sich, dieses auch zu übertragen und hat im Gegenzug Anspruch auf den Kaufpreis. Beide Ansprüche bestehen aufgrund der vertraglichen Vereinbarung zwischen den Handelspartnern und können notfalls vor Gericht geltend gemacht werden._

_
An den Spielen hat der Hersteller normalerweise die Urheber- und Markenrechte. Zumindest bei den derzeit üblichen Spielen sind die Möglichkeiten für den Spieler, durch „Crafting“ wirklich eigene Items herzustellen, extrem begrenzt und erlauben kaum Kreativität. Daher haben die Spieler auch kein Urheberrecht an den von ihnen im Spiel produzierten Items. Trotzdem kann sich der Hersteller nicht auf sein Urheberrecht berufen, um einen Verkauf zu unterbinden - auch dann nicht, wenn die Art etwa eines magischen Gegenstands nur für das betreffende Spiel erfunden wurde und kein Vorbild außerhalb besitzt. Der Urheber hat das Item ins Spiel integriert und damit in den Verkehr gebracht. Sein Recht, die Verbreitung zu verbieten, ist damit erschöpft. Urheber- und Markenrechte des Herstellers stehen dem Verkauf somit nicht entgegen.._


----------



## Leviathan666 (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ja, es ist legal! Gold oder andere virtuelle Güter zu kaufen ist nach deutschem Recht nicht verboten, wie viele Leute denken.



Es ist doch scheißegal ob es LEGAL ist. 

Wenn du die Benutzerbestimmungen akzeptiert hast (und das TUST du, weil du dich sonst nicht EINLOGGEN kannst), musst du dich 
an diese Regeln halten. Verstößt du gegen die Regeln darf Blizzard dich bestrafen.

Es geht doch hierbei darum welche Konsequenzen man beim Goldkaufen INGAME (Accountsperre) und nicht im REALLIFE (Anzeige/Klage) erwarten muss.


----------



## Ministar (4. Januar 2011)

Es ist nicht illegal...
es verstöhst nur gegen die AGB.

Wenn du Gold von einem Account bekommst der einem Goldverkäufer gehört und du einem GM erzählen willst das du das von einem Freund bekommen hast dann lacht der dich aus.
Er wird warscheinlich nicht LOL in den Chat schreiben aber du kannst dir sicher sein, er wird dich auslachen^^

Dieser Goldverkäufer hat sicher nicht nur für dich Gold gefarmt, er gibt auch an ka wieviele Accs Gold weiter ohne eine für den GM ersichtliche gegenleistung.

Mal anders: Wenn du GM wärst.

Szenario im Chat:
Du der GM flüstert: Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen das du einen Goldkauf getätigt hast. Hast du dazu irgendwas zu sagen?
Der dumme der gold kauft flüstert: öhm.. mein Kumpel hat mir die 50k geschenkt
Du der GM flüstert: hör mal kumpel, verkauf mich nicht für doof!

Sei ehrlich. Würde das so ablaufen oder würdest du die Geschichte von dem unglaublich dummen Goldkäufer glauben?


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

ich würde ja sagen. mich hat irgendeiner angehandelt und hat mir 50k geben? ich weiß aber nicht wieso.... natürlich ist das total idiotisch. aber was will er machen. ich habe ja nie was gekauft. mir hat es einfach irgendwer gegeben


----------



## Gromer (4. Januar 2011)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Was Blizzard tun wird? Sie werden Deinen Account sperren, bis Du das Gegenteil beweist, wenn ihnen danach ist. Da sitzen die definitiv am längeren Arm.



Stimmt Blizz hat die macht ..... AUsserdem heisst es nicht am längerem Arm sondern am längerem Hebel


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Es ist doch scheißegal ob es LEGAL ist.



Korrekt. Nur weil ein paar Hobbyjuristen denken, dass geltendes Recht eine EULA/AGB ersetzt, ist das noch lange nicht so. 

In den AGB steht drin, dass es verboten ist. Verstößt ein Nutzer, der diesen zugestimmt hat, dagegen, kann Blizzard das Vertragsverhältnis beenden und in diesem Fall den Account sperren. So einfach, nicht anders. 

Nur weil es legal ist, heißt das nicht, dass Blizzard keinerlei Sanktionsrechte gegenüber Vertragspartnern hat. Dass es legal ist, heißt nur, dass es nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt wird.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> ich würde ja sagen. mich hat irgendeiner angehandelt und hat mir 50k geben? ich weiß aber nicht wieso.... natürlich ist das total idiotisch. aber was will er machen. ich habe ja nie was gekauft. mir hat es einfach irgendwer gegeben



Einfach nicht annehmen?


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

warum sollte ich es nicht annehmen? ich hab mich schließlich darüber gefreut!


----------



## Ministar (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> ich würde ja sagen. mich hat irgendeiner angehandelt und hat mir 50k geben? ich weiß aber nicht wieso....



Ok, dann hat der dich einfach so angehandelt.
Würdest du das glauben als GM?
Mir ist das egal, kauf doch Gold. Am besten kaufst du dir auch noch einen Leveldienst der deine chars auf 85 levelt und hey, ich hab gehört es soll im inet ein paar super Bots zum download geben die auch garnicht auffallen. Ich glaube das ist was für dich....

Edit: ich hab vergessen den Post mit [Ironie] zu tagen. Werd ich hier nacher noch geflamet weil ich die Leut zum cheaten anstachel


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

ich will mir nix kaufen. habe 150k legal erfarmt. ich würd es nicht glauben. ich habe aber keine andere wahl als es zu glauben


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> warum sollte ich es nicht annehmen? ich hab mich schließlich darüber gefreut!



Dann musst du dich nicht wundern das ein GM sagt du hast Gold gekauft. Und wenn der GM es so sagt dann ist sein Wort Gesetz und dann gibts ein Bann für dich. Schluss aus Ende gibts nix mehr zu diskutieren. Dann nimmt man das Gold eben nicht an, wenn einem sein Account wichtiger ist.


----------



## Ministar (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> 150k legal erfarmt.



Dann versteh ich nicht warum du dir da überhaupt gedanken drüber machst.

Du hast wohl eine andere wahl als das einfach zu glauben. Meinst du nicht in gut 6 Jahren WoW und mitlerweile gefühlten Tausend Jahren Onlinegames ist nicht schon jemand anders auf diese unglaublich tolle und unwiederlegbare ausrede gekommen?
Ich weiss nicht wie GM arbeiten aber die haben so wie ich mitbekommen hab für alles ihre Spezialisten. Wenn die Fakten für einen Goldkauf sprechen kannst erzählen was du willst. Papier ist geduldig hat meine Oma immer gesagt oder wie in diesem Fall die Chatzeile.


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

nö. ich würds annehmen. ein vernünftiges gespräch mit blizz (hotline) und alles wäre geregelt


----------



## Cantharion (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> ich würde ja sagen. mich hat irgendeiner angehandelt und hat mir 50k geben? ich weiß aber nicht wieso.... natürlich ist das total idiotisch. aber was will er machen. ich habe ja nie was gekauft. mir hat es einfach irgendwer gegeben


Er würde dir nicht glauben und dich bannen, und rechtlich ist er dazu auch befugt.



ncgimp schrieb:


> ich will mir nix kaufen. habe 150k legal erfarmt. ich würd es nicht glauben. ich habe aber keine andere wahl als es zu glauben


Wieso hast du keine andere Wahl. Natürlich kann ein GM in der Situation sagen glaub ich nicht und dich dann bannen.
Er muss es dir ja schliesslich nicht beweisen.


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

Ministar schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich nicht warum du dir da überhaupt gedanken drüber machst.
> 
> Du hast wohl eine andere wahl als das einfach zu glauben. Meinst du nicht in gut 6 Jahren WoW und mitlerweile gefühlten Tausend Jahren Onlinegames ist nicht schon jemand anders auf diese unglaublich Tolle und unwiederlegbare ausrede gekommen?
> Ich weiss nicht wie GM arbeiten aber die haben so wie ich mitbekommen hab für alles ihre Spezialisten. Wenn die Fakten für einen Goldkauf sprechen kannst erzählen was du willst. Papir ist geduldig hat meine Oma immer gesagt oder wie in diesem Fall die Chatzeile.




nathrezim horde. komm nach og ich zeigs dir.


----------



## Ministar (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> nathrezim horde. komm nach og ich zeigs dir.



nene brauchst nicht, glaube ich auch so und so viel ist 150k nicht^^ nur wie gesagt. Ich versteh nicht warum du dir Gedanken über was machst was du eh nicht ausführen willst. Ich mach mir ja auch keine Gedanken wie man den Krieger verbessern könnte obwohl ich Druide spiel.

Jedenfals, dem GM kannst erzählen was du willst. der schreibt dich eh nur an damit du das gefühl hast deine meinung sei wichtig. Wenn du nicht on bist bekommst sogar nur eine eMail wo drinsteht das du einen Drittanbieterdienst in anspruch genommen hast.

Es gab wie du schon selber sagtest genug Treads zum Thema. Unter anderem auch von "Unschuldigen"


----------



## ncgimp (4. Januar 2011)

war echt sinnlos mir da gedanken drüber zu machen. was ich hier ausgelöst habe. . . oha


----------



## fixfox10 (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, bei dem Thema sind einige sensibel...

Aber mal im Ernst: Unabhängig von der Tatsache, daß ingame kein öffentliches Recht gilt, ist Blizzard in dem Spiel ganz einfach Gott.
Wenn Blizz, vertreten durch seine GMs sagt, daß du das Spiel nicht mehr spielen darfst, dann ist das so.

Wenn der entsprechende GM deine Logs checkt (und glaub mir, der hat da Routine drin) und entdeckt, daß du unverhältnismäßig viel Gold von einem Char bekommen hast, der ohnehin in Verdacht des Goldhandels steht, dann knipst der einfach deinen Knopf aus.
Der Herr hats gegeben, der Herr hats genommen...

Also liebe Kinder: Finger weg vom bösen Goldverkäufer


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Blizzard gibt sich aber auch kein besondere mühe es zu verhindern


----------



## Tikume (4. Januar 2011)

Ob verboten oder nicht ist egal, wenn der Betreiber beschliesst dich deswegen vom Spiel auszusperren tut er es.
Genauso muss er nicht vor irgendeinem Gericht beweisen, dass Du Gold gekauft hast, die Beweise müssen für ihn selbst reichen mehr nicht.


----------



## Fizzo (4. Januar 2011)

ganz kurz: Gold kaufen = selbst schuld wenn acc sperre


----------



## Braamséry (4. Januar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Er würde dir nicht glauben und dich bannen, und rechtlich ist er dazu auch befugt.
> 
> 
> Wieso hast du keine andere Wahl. Natürlich kann ein GM in der Situation sagen glaub ich nicht und dich dann bannen.
> Er muss es dir ja schliesslich nicht beweisen.



Er muss es beweisen könne.

Wenn nicht würde Blizzard wohl dem die Hölle heiß machen, weil er aus vielleicht persöhnlichen, meist aber warscheinlich ohne wirklich Gründe, jemanden gebannt hat.

Und es zu beweisen bzw. wiederlegen ist in einem onlinespiel einfach.
Wenn in der log-datei festgestellt wird, dass es nicht stimmt müssen sie den acc eig wieder entsperren. Außerdem würd ich sonem GM mal in dei Bedrängnis bringen, weil ich nicht denke, dass im Arbeitsvertrag steht, dass er alles darf. 
GMs zu finden dürfte für Blizz schließlich nicht das Problem sein, sind also locker ersetzbar.


----------



## Galbadia (4. Januar 2011)

Blizzard ist nicht grad dumm...Und was sollen sie schon machen, die löschen dein Account. Das ist ihr Spiel, die können sogar einfach nen Acc von jemandem löschen der gar nichts getan hat.

Die brauchen keine Beweise um dein Acc zulöschen, die machens einfach.


----------



## Orgoron (4. Januar 2011)

Es ist keine Straftat in dem Sinne wird also nicht juristisch verfolgt.

Allerdings hat Blizz auf den Servern eine Art "Hausrecht" das heisst die können dich einfach rauswerfen.


----------



## Kenaga (4. Januar 2011)

Gromer schrieb:


> Stimmt Blizz hat die macht ..... AUsserdem heisst es nicht am längerem Arm sondern am längerem Hebel



Ja genau^^ ABER lange Arme helfen noch längere Hebel zu betätigen - du weißt Hebelwirkung und so :-P

Aber um zum Thema zu kommen:

Rechtlich gesehen ist der Goldkauf nicht (mehr?!) illegal - man kann also deswegen nicht verhaftet werden oder gerichtlich belangt werden.

Im Spiel ist das etwas anders. Da gibt es Spielebedingungen und jeder, der WoW spiel hat den Bedingungen dazu zugestimmt. Ob sie auch gelesen wurden ist dabei egal, da die Bildschirmansicht dir die Chance gibt sie zu lesen, oder das Mausrad zu betätigen, um auf "annehmen" zu drücken.

Also gibt es 2 Grundsätze, die man beachten muss, um WoW zu spielen.
1-Halte dich an die Gesetzen in deinem Land.
2-Halte dich an die Spielebedingungen, sofern sie mit dem Gesetz vertretbar sind.

Laut Spielebedingungen muss man sich Spielgegenstände oder -geld erspielen bzw. es wird darauf hingewiesen, diese Sachen nicht gegen echtes Geld (Euro) zu kaufen.
Somit muss man sich den Bedingnungen fügen, um WoW zu spielen.
Sonst muss man damit rechnen, dass im Spiel jemand (Gamemaster zum Beispiel) gegen den Spieler ermittelt und dann wird man sanktioniert, was bis zur permanenten unwiderruflichen Sperrung des Accounts führen kann.

Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob Leute Gold oder sonstwas kaufen, da ich für mich gut ohne solche Dinge auskomme und ich mich nicht davon gestört fühle.
Aber ich mache ja nciht die Regeln, ich befolge sie nur :-P

Schöne Nacht euch lieben.

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Braamséry (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Bundesregierung auch mal etwas für das Gewerbe tun will, können die ja ein gesetz verabschieden, dass ein Verstoß gegen die AGBs strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann.

Dann würde man den Goldkauf zumindest einschränken können wenn Blizz da zeichen setzen würde. Vor allem in den USA wo alles möglich ist^^


----------



## Kæran (4. Januar 2011)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn die Bundesregierung auch mal etwas für das Gewerbe tun will, können die ja ein gesetz verabschieden, dass ein Verstoß gegen die AGBs strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann.
> 
> Dann würde man den Goldkauf zumindest einschränken können wenn Blizz da zeichen setzen würde. Vor allem in den USA wo alles möglich ist^^



Dann fang ich doch noch an Jura zu studieren, denn dann klagt jeder jeden an. Da gibts dann gut zu holen. Wär ja toll wenn sich jeder sein eigenes Gesetz schreiben darf und das dann auch noch strafrechlich verfolgt werden darf.


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

Jeder der Gold kauft, sollte gebannt werden. Habt ihr mal gesehen, was mit den armen Chinesen gemacht wird? Wie die leben ? ... nein, also sowas sollte man wirklich nicht unterstützen!


----------



## Braamséry (4. Januar 2011)

Kæran schrieb:


> Dann fang ich doch noch an Jura zu studieren, denn dann klagt jeder jeden an. Da gibts dann gut zu holen. Wär ja toll wenn sich jeder sein eigenes Gesetz schreiben darf und das dann auch noch strafrechlich verfolgt werden darf.



Du weißt anscheinend nicht was es in Deutschland für hinrlose Gesetze gibt.

Mal ein beispiel dafrü:
Wenn Biene a) von Bienestock a) von Besitzer a) in den Binenstock b) von Besitzer b) "umzieht" tritt diese in den besitz von Besitzer b) über.

Dass man dafür eig kein Gesetz braucht, weil wohl kein Imker seinen Bienen einen Namen gibt und mit Peilsendern versieht, ist denen egal.

Außerdem wäre das Anklagen nur seitens Blizzard möglich. Und wenn man etwas zur Abschreckung einsetzt braucht man es nach kurzer Zeit eig nichtmehr.

Und wenn du wissen willst was ich als dämlich empfinde: Eine Klage gegen "Unbekannt".
Gesucht wird die Person meist eh, aber ne Klage erheben kann man wenn man nicht weiß wer es ist, statt sie zu verklagen wenn sie gefasst wurde...


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Januar 2011)

Blizzard wird nur selten accs schließen wenn man Gold kauft. Zum einen verprellt man so zahlende Kundschaft, zum anderen verkaufen die doch heimlich selber gold. Ist doch auch die ideale Einnahmequelle, ein kurzes Command getippt (.give gold 999999) und schon kann könnens wieder Gold im Wert von 500€ auf Ebayverkaufen, Arbeitsaufwand: 10 Sekunden tippen, 2 Minuten einstellen, 2 Minuten warten und übergabe.


----------



## Yasira (4. Januar 2011)

Blizzard hat Hausrecht, d.h. wenn denen deine Nase nicht gefällt können sie dir die Nutzung der Realms untersagen.


Zum anderen wäre Blizzard schön doof die Goldkäufer zu sperren. Seht es mal objektiv. Spieler A ist frustriert, weil die Wirtschaft auf seinem Server soweit im Eimer ist, dass er nur teuer an wichtige Materialien kommt aber selber kaum zeit hat zu farmen. Da denkt er sich: Kauf ich mir mal Gold, damit ich wenigstens die nächsten Tage über die Runden komme. Gesagt, getan. Spieler A wieder glücklich und spielt weiter WoW und zahlt somit fleissig an Blizzard.
Wenn Spieler A kein Gold gekauft hätte, hät er eventuell den Spass am Spiel verloren und aufgehört -> Geldeinbußen für Blizz
Wenn Spieler A wegen des Erwerbens von Gold gebannt worden wäre -> Geldeinbußen für Blizz und noch saurer Kunde

Okay, scheint im Einzelfall nach Peanuts klingen. Aber wenn es bei nur knapp 1% der WoW Spieler so kommt, dann kann man von Einbußen sprechen.

Im Endeffekt ist es mir egal, ob sich jemand Gold oder sonstiges kauft. Mir gehen lediglich diese passiv aggressiven Spamer in den Hauptstädten auf den Geist.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ob verboten oder nicht ist egal, wenn der Betreiber beschliesst dich deswegen vom Spiel auszusperren tut er es.



irrtum: das macht er nicht. er wird nie tikume vom spiel ausschliessen. denn du kannst dir ja ein neues spiel kaufen und neu anfangen. er wird nie sagen: das darfst du nicht. und damit ist das ganze accountsperrungsthema durch. denn es ist kein wirksames mittel um dich vom spiel auszuschliessen.


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> irrtum: das macht er nicht. er wird nie tikume vom spiel ausschliessen. denn du kannst dir ja ein neues spiel kaufen und neu anfangen. er wird nie sagen: das darfst du nicht. und damit ist das ganze accountsperrungsthema durch. denn es ist kein wirksames mittel um dich vom spiel auszuschliessen.



möp falsch, wie dein vorposter sagte hat Blizz Hausrecht, und kann dir in seinen Häusern, den Realms, Hausverbot, sprich einen Ban erteilen. Und wenn du unter falschem namen neu anfängst kann man dir wegen betruges die Hölle heiß machen. Ob dies tatsächlich machen ist ne andere frage, aber rechtlich gesehen kann blizzard jeden agb verstoß mit den angekündigten konsequenzen verfolgen.


----------



## Duselette (4. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Blizzard wird nur selten accs schließen wenn man Gold kauft. Zum einen verprellt man so zahlende Kundschaft, zum anderen verkaufen die doch heimlich selber gold. Ist doch auch die ideale Einnahmequelle, ein kurzes Command getippt (.give gold 999999) und schon kann könnens wieder Gold im Wert von 500€ auf Ebayverkaufen, Arbeitsaufwand: 10 Sekunden tippen, 2 Minuten einstellen, 2 Minuten warten und übergabe.



Hast du dafür Beweise? Wenn ja, dann bitte posten und nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

Duselette schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Beweise? Wenn ja, dann bitte posten und nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben



Na ja die tatsache das auf mehreren Servern goldseller studnenlang (troz knapp 200 Tickets dazu) in OG durch die gegend fliegen können zeigt uns zumidnest das Blizzards wunsch Goldseller das Handwerk zu legen nicht umbedingt auf Platz 1 der To-do- Liste steht.


----------



## ayanamiie (4. Januar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ja. Selbst wenn die Goldseller das Gold an befreundete Accounts/Chars weitergeben, hinterlassen sie eine Spur die das Gold zurücklegt.
> Wenn herauskommt, dass das Gold von einem Goldseller ist - wie z.B. auf meinem damaligen Realm wo jemand so penetrant damit angegeben hat,
> 500k Gold gekauft zu haben - kann dein Account wegen Goldkauf permanent gesperrt werden.
> 
> ...






Dein Halbwissen ist einfach köstlich1tens wird der käufer bestraft nich jemand anderes stell dir vor verkaufst wem nen epic und der hats gold durch goldkauf is klar dann kriegst auchn ban adios 30% der wow spieler sag ich nur.


Hinzukommt da sblizzard vor jahren erfolgreich verklagt wurde und niewieder einen spieler instant lebenslang bannen darf ausnahme sind rassistische gewaltverherlichende geschichten oder sexuelle belästigung.

Ansonnsten ist blizzard wie jeder vertragspartner verpflichtet seinem kunden eine chance zugeben und seinen fehler einzusehen und nichwiederzumachen.


Außerdem steht es jedem user frei einen anwalt on anspruch zunehmen und die nutzung einzuklagen auch das geht solange man nix angestellt hat logischerweise 

AGB sind regeln und nicht für jedesland auch gültig gab schon genug wo gegen blizz geklagtwurde weil die agb was aussagten was aber nich rechtens waren indem land.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Januar 2011)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Hinzukommt da sblizzard vor jahren erfolgreich verklagt wurde und niewieder einen spieler instant lebenslang bannen darf ausnahme sind rassistische gewaltverherlichende geschichten oder sexuelle belästigung.
> 
> Ansonnsten ist blizzard wie jeder vertragspartner verpflichtet seinem kunden eine chance zugeben und seinen fehler einzusehen und nichwiederzumachen.




Gits da auch noch nen Link zu?

Wieso sollte ich verplichtet sein, z.B. einen Ladendieb ein weiteresmal bei mir einkaufen zu lassen? Bei mir bekommt der jenige Hausverbot, dessen Nase mir nicht passt.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2011)

DARUM sollte man tunlichst davon absehen Gold zu KAUFEN: http://forum.buffed....count-gesperrt/

Nicht unbedingt aus Fairness, aber hauptsaechlich deswegen, da zum einen das Gold durch Hacks und Pishing "besorgt" und dann an den Endnutzer verteilt wird und zum anderen indem man für laecherliche Löhne Unterschichtler zu absolut miesen Konditionen beschaeftigt.

Das verkaufte Gold hat seinen Ursprung in 99% aller Faelle nämlich dadurch. Sonst wären die Preise fürs Gold ja auch viel höher und keiner würds kaufen.

Wer also Gold kauft, unterstuetzt gleichzeitig Betrug und lächerliche Dumpinglöhne. Aber das interessiert die meisten eh nicht, die gerade erst den frisch durch kleine 8 jaehrige Kinderhände fertiggestellten Inderteppich geliefert bekommen haben, der nun seine 70 Gramm Reisportion "geniessen" darf.


----------



## J_0_T (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ständig ließt man neue Threads über Goldkauf und ob es legal oder illegal sei. Selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt ist - was will blizzard machen wenn der jenige der das gold gekauft hat sagt, dass er das gold von einem freund geschenkt bekommen hat. ich mein es ist ja egal das es ein lvl 1 char mit dem namen "asfouqtu" ist... oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Dinge die Blizz tun kann:

1. Sie beibachten dich ein weilchen und alles was du tust
2. Ohne warnung bekommste nen bann
3. Diesen bann, wenn se laune, haben wirste auch net mehr los


Am ende is es so... Blizz hat seine mgl und setzt die auch ein wenn sie es für richtig empfinden... wobei man sagen muss das sie wie Judge Dredd sind... und wer die Comics bzw Film kennt weis was ich andeuten möchte


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. Januar 2011)

Das kaufen von Gold (virtuelle Währung) gegen echtes Geld (Euro, Lira, Yen, what ever) ist laut den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen von Blizzard nunmal verboten genauso wie es verboten und sogar strafar ist im Realen Leben eine Gelddruckmaschine im Keller zu besitzen. Klar kann es Blizzard egal sein ob du einen Freund namens "mlöfsjalkfnes,jagfhskudfhl" hast, jedoch würdest du es im RL fair finden wenn dein Kumpel sagen wir mal 50.000 Euro im Monat verdient (Gelddruckmaschine) und du durch deinen Bürojob nur lächerliche 1.300 Euro Netto? 

Klar du könntest deinen Bekannten fragen ob er dir nicht mal so ebend 10.000 Euro schenkt doch wenn das jeder machen würde währe das Geld irgendwann nix mehr wert. Soetwas nennt man Inflation.

Genauso verhällt es sich mit Virtueller Währung wenn jeder der 11 Millionen Weltweit spielenden WoWler Gold von Gehackten Accounts und Bots kaufen würde währe die Goldseller Industrie Reich und ein stack Glutseidenstoff würde mal ebend 30.000 Gold kosten. Um der Virtuellen Inflation herr zu werden wird dem ein Riegel vorgeschoben und Gold käufer und verkäufer auch angemessen bestraft was auch gut so ist.

mfg


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2011)

^so ein schwachsinn. 

es ist laut deustchem gesetz verboten geld zu drucken, zu fälschen usw.. das gesetz hat der bundestag beschlossen der aus gewählten personen besteht. das deutsche volk hat sich also das geld selbst gegeben.

die AGB hat sich irgendein firmenanwalt ausgedacht. ob sie in deutschland gelten ist fragwürdig und wenn man dagegen verstösst wird man nicht bestraft, im sinne des strafgesetzbuches. 

blizzard kann lediglich den account kündigen. dagegen kann man vorgehen. und dann entscheidet, wenn es denn soweit kommt, ein gericht.

und mit fair oder unfair hat das alles nichts zu tun.


----------



## J_0_T (4. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ^so ein schwachsinn.
> 
> es ist laut deustchem gesetz verboten geld zu drucken, zu fälschen usw.. das gesetz hat der bundestag beschlossen der aus gewählten personen besteht. das deutsche volk hat sich also das geld selbst gegeben.
> 
> ...




Was recht lustig sein kann wenn man halb der is wo zeigen muss das Spieler "ugkbfjhbds" ein kumpel is... am ende is man halb der dumme wenn es sein muss die beweise zu finden die einen entlasten könnten. Blizz hats einfacher... deren mitarbeiter bannen einen und fertig... un die ham nebenbei auch einen längeren atem dabei XD


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ...blizzard kann lediglich den account kündigen. dagegen kann man vorgehen. und dann entscheidet, wenn es denn soweit kommt, ein gericht...



Nur ist es nicht auch so, das Blizz seinen Sitz in den USA hat und über die Entscheidungen deutscher Gerichte lacht?


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2011)

Ob Goldkauf nun legal ist oder nicht, man sollte immer bedenken, das man sich durch geltliche Werte einen spielerischen Vorteil erkauft.

Das verstößt vllt. gegen die AGB, wahrscheinlich nicht gegen Gesetze, aber vor allem gegen die Spielermoral.


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Nur ist es nicht auch so, das Blizz seinen Sitz in den USA hat und über die Entscheidungen deutscher Gerichte lacht?



Man kann Blizzard gar nicht in Deutschland verklagen. Gerichtsstand ist mit sicherheit iwo in den USA das heißt man muss da seine Klage einreichen. Nicht zu vergessen wie teuer einem der spaß kommt nur damit mandann weiter zocken kannst, wenn man überhaupt recht bekommen sollte.


----------



## palakunde (4. Januar 2011)

das problem was die meisten nicht verstehen ist wie das gold erwirtschaftet ird. Da kommen die verstöße in den agbs: 
1. Autobotting, eingrif in die spiel mechanik und automatisierung, beides nicht erlaubt.
2.accounthacks worauf verärgerte user die gms voll heulen.
Aber ich ges zu mein acc wurde auch vor nem jahr gehackt, alles weg und verkauft und mein main programiert um äonenfeuer zu farmen. Zum glück hat nen freund nen gm angeschrieben als ich nie im chat geantwortet habe


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Januar 2011)

Nur mal als Klarstellung:

In der EU ist unser Vertragspartner nicht Blizzard USA sondern: 
Blizzard Entertainment S.A.S.
TSA 60 001
78140 Vélizy-Villacoublay
Frankreich

Wenn einer Klagen will/muss und in der EU lebt, ist der Gerichtstand nicht in Delaware, USA sondern in Frankreich.


----------



## Kartonics (4. Januar 2011)

ich würde nix kaufen allein durch das questen bekommst du erstmal genug gold


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2011)

wollt mir gerade mal die verkaufsbedingungen runterladen:

http://eu.blizzard.com/store/termsofsale.pdf

LOL


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur mal als Klarstellung:
> 
> In der EU ist unser Vertragspartner nicht Blizzard USA sondern:
> Blizzard Entertainment S.A.S.
> ...



Was es aber auch nicht viel besser macht, aber Danke für den Hinweis^^


----------



## Hechtsuppe (4. Januar 2011)

Im Falle eines Bans :

Goldwert 50 &#8364;, Gerichtskosten 5000 &#8364; + !?

neuer Acc+ Leverlservice + neues Gold = paar hundert Euro

ebay acc mit Allem = paar hundert Euro.

Eines von Beidem würde schon durchkommen, ein Prozess rechnet sich im Falle eines Banns nun wirklich nicht.
Rein theoretische Rechnung, ich persönlich gebe nicht 1 rl cent, ausser dem Abo, für Wow aus.
Denn Lieber ne Flasche leckeren Balsamico.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2011)

Der Gerichtsstand von Blizzard ist völlig irrelevant da wir, meistens, natürliche Personen sind und weder als Kaufmann noch als Körperschaft klagen und folglich auch keine Gerichtsstandsvereinbarung getroffen haben.

Die Gerichtsbarkeit befindet sich am jeweiligen Wohnsitz desjenigen, der gegen Blizzard vorgehen möchte. Lässt sich auch wunderbar im EGBGB, der ZPO und EU-technisch noch der EuGVVO nachzulesen. 

EDIT: Welches Recht dann anwendbar ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2011)

> *Allgemeiner Gerichtsstand*
> 
> Sofern ein Rechtsstreit in den Anwendungsbereich der Vorschriften der EuGVVO fällt, sind Personen, die ihren Wohnsitz im Hoheitsgebiet eines Mitgliedstaats haben, ohne Rücksicht auf ihre Staatsangehörigkeit grundsätzlich vor den Gerichten dieses Mitgliedstaats zu verklagen.
> 
> ...



Heißt für mich. Wer Blizzard anklagt, muß dies vor einem französischen Gericht tun, denn dort unterhält Blizzard seinen europäischen Sitz.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, du hast ein Wahlrecht (basiert nicht auf diesem Auszug aus den EuGVVO)... man kann als Deutscher natürlich auch in Frankreich vor das Zivilgericht ziehen, Sinn macht das allerdings nicht. ^^ 

Wenn ich nachher mehr Zeit habe suche ich das raus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Januar 2011)

Der Hauptsitz ist in Delaware, USA. Der Nebensitz in Frankreich. Die USA gehört nicht in die EU, somit bleibt mir nur Frankreich als Land übrig. So versteh ich das zumindest.

Da ich aber nicht vorhabe, Blizzard zu verklagen, ist diese Diskussion auch eher mühselig als sinnvoll


----------



## Grezoc (4. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Also man kann sich mit einer Diskussion auch mit aller Gewalt lächerlich machen. Sorry !

Spielt fair und versucht Euch nicht unnötige Vorteile und Privilegien durch "Nebentürchen" zu ergattern, die man sich dann in einem Community-Forum schönreden muss.
Ihr erkauft Euch dadurch eingesparte Spielzeit, die andere aufbringen mussten. Das wiederrum ist nicht Teil des Spielkonzepts von Blizzard und somit braucht keiner 
mit hochtrabenden Texten zu kommen.
In anderen Spielen ist der Erwerb von Items, Bonusmats etc. pp. Gang und Gebe, und wird durch den Publisher eigenst angeboten. Dort könnt Ihr Euren finanziellen Überschuss
sehr gut investieren.

Sensationell.... wenns dann im TS wieder heisst "Ooooooh ! Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen,... keine Ahnung warum....." , danach wird der Spieler wochenlang nicht gesehen
und taucht plötzlich mit nem neuen Charakter auf unter dem Vorwand "Es sollte eine Gildenüberraschung werden". 
Jaja... am Arsch die Räuber...

Wenn ihr schon am Limit agieren wollt, dann macht das wenigstens auf faire Art und Weise.

Greyzoc


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja, du hast ein Wahlrecht (basiert nicht auf diesem Auszug aus den EuGWO)... man kann als Deutscher natürlich auch in Frankreich vor das Zivilgericht ziehen, Sinn macht das allerdings nicht. ^^
> 
> Wenn ich nachher mehr Zeit habe suche ich das raus.


Ich glaube du verrennst dich da in einem Passus, der bei mehreren möglichen Gerichsständen die Wahlmöglichkeit für den Kläger zulässt. Da aber "vermutlich" bei Blizzard in diesem Fall nur Frankreich als allgemeiner Gerichtsstand anerkannt ist, bleibt also auch nur die Anklage in Frankreich übrig.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Da ich aber nicht vorhabe, Blizzard zu verklagen, ist diese Diskussion auch eher mühselig als sinnvoll


Ja, da stimme ich dir zu und es führt ja irgendwie auch ins OffTopic... Recht ist bei mir auch schon ein Weilchen her, wollte nur sagen, dass das nicht zwingend Frankreich sein muss da man den Verbraucher (im Vergleich zu einer Unternehmung) als schützenswürdiger ansieht. Glücklicherweise. 



> Noxiel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaube du verrennst dich da in einem Passus, der bei mehreren möglichen Gerichsständen die Wahlmöglichkeit für den Kläger zulässt. Da aber "vermutlich" bei Blizzard in diesem Fall nur Frankreich als allgemeiner Gerichtsstand anerkannt ist, bleibt also auch nur die Anklage in Frankreich übrig.
> ...


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Januar 2011)

Duselette schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Beweise? Wenn ja, dann bitte posten und nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben



Beweise natürlich nicht, sonst hätts schon längst in der Zeitung gestanden, aber sehr viele Indizien:

1. Die GOldspammer. Die kannnste melden so oft du willst, da passiert 2-3 Stunden nichts

2. Die Goldkäufer werden augenscheinlich nur selten gebannt, und das kann ich beweisen. Zum einen dadurch das es im Bezug auf die aktuellen Spielerzahlen fast keine Threads deswegen gibt, zum anderen kenn ich nen Goldkäufer der schon ein paar mal gekauft hat und nciht gebannt wurde.

3. Wenn es Blizzard so stören würde, wieso fügen die kein Handelscap ein? Das man nur einen gewissen Betrag handeln kann. Mal ehrlich, wer gibt schon 20k oder mehr Gold weiter? Was gibt es das so teuer ist und was man nicht beim Händler kriegt? Das eizige sind sehr teure Mounts (Chopper) oder extrem seltene Haustiere. Und da die einen Gegenwert darstellen der den Goldkauf sinnlos machen (wenn ich für das Item schon soviel kriege, warum soll ich dann auch noch echtes Geld ausgeben?) könnte das Cap hier nicht greifen. Tut Blizz aber nicht, obwohl es die beste und einfachste Möglichkeit gegen Goldkauf wäre. NAtürlich nur in verbindung mit einem Anhandelscap, das heißt man kann nur 2-3 mit einem Spieler pro stunde handeln. Dann kommt noch ein Chartimecap, man kann pro stunde nur einen neuen Char erstellen, und shcon lohnt es sich bei der anzahl der Accs die man bräuchte um an 5 Leute 50k gold zu übergeben gar nciht mehr. Und all das sind dinge die keiner von uns macht. Wer handelt schon sooft pro stunde mit einem Spieler? (Blaue Tauschitems aus inis und herbeigezaubertes Zeug vom Mage ausgeschlossen, vz´s genauso). Wer verschenkt oder verleiht soviel Gold ohne was als sicherheit zu kriegen? Und wer erstellt sich pro Stunde mehrere Chars? Und trotzdem tut Blizzard da nichts...

4. Man kann locker nachweisen wenn jemand eine große Mengen Gold auf einmal erhalten hat. Beweisen sollte also kein Problem sein. Und trotzdem tut sich da nichts. Blizzard tut gar nichts dagegen, obwohl dieser extreme Goldverkauf (wobei das GOld wahrscheinlich auch durch Hacks, phisching usw illegal beschafft wurde) die gesamte Wirtschaft stört, wie man ja bei wotlk gesehen hat. Und die Leute die kein GOld kaufen müssen wochenlang für etwas questen, raiden und farmen um sich eine lächerliche Sache leisten zu können, nur weil soviele Superreiche durch die gegend rennen, wovon 95% garantiert nicht gefarmt, geraidet und gequestet haben. 



So, und nun kannste ja Galileo Mysterie anrufen, ob die das überprüfen möchten, aber mir erscheint das shcon etwas komisch, das Blizz soviele Mittel hätte um Goldkauf zu verhindern, aber es nicht tut, obwohl es gegen die AGB verstößt und die Ingame wirtschaft platt macht.


----------



## Orgoron (4. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> 4. Man kann locker nachweisen wenn jemand eine große Mengen Gold auf einmal erhalten hat. Beweisen sollte also kein Problem sein. Und trotzdem tut sich da nichts. Blizzard tut gar nichts dagegen, obwohl dieser extreme Goldverkauf (wobei das GOld wahrscheinlich auch durch Hacks, phisching usw illegal beschafft wurde) die gesamte Wirtschaft stört, wie man ja bei wotlk gesehen hat. Und die Leute die kein GOld kaufen müssen wochenlang für etwas questen, raiden und farmen um sich eine lächerliche Sache leisten zu können, nur weil soviele Superreiche durch die gegend rennen, wovon 95% garantiert nicht gefarmt, geraidet und gequestet haben.
> 
> 
> 
> So, und nun kannste ja Galileo Mysterie anrufen, ob die das überprüfen möchten, aber mir erscheint das shcon etwas komisch, das Blizz soviele Mittel hätte um Goldkauf zu verhindern, aber es nicht tut, obwohl es gegen die AGB verstößt und die Ingame wirtschaft platt macht.



Diese Märchen Halbwarheiten und falschen Behauptungen liebe ich immer.

1. Für jemanden der mehrere Chars auf 85 und etwas Zeit hat ist es kein ding mehrere Tausend Gold am Tag zu verdienen.

2. Blizz prüft jeden Fall sehr genau da wird niemand gebannt nur weil mal jemand ein Ticket schreibt, Qualität brauch halt seine Zeit.


----------



## Byte768 (4. Januar 2011)

Wirklich viel getan werden kann da nicht, aber das ist nicht verwunderlich, es gibt kein effektives Mittel und Währungen werden auch in anderen Spielen tausendfach gehandelt.

Der Goldspammer im Chat wird vielleicht nach 1-2 Tagen gebannt, aber was bringt das? Er ist nicht dumm, er löscht den Char, hat andere Accounts. Blizzard verdient an jedem Account Geld, es ist daher fraglich, ob es aus ihrer Sicht sinnvoll ist, diese Accounts zu sperren. Vielleicht machen sie es hin und wieder mal, aber so lang Profit höher ist, als die Ausgaben, wird es immer weiter gehen. Was stört ein gebannter Account, wenn der Seller vorher 1000€ damit verdient hat? ...
Ich bin mir fast sicher, das Blizzard nicht genügend Personal hat, jeder Spur nachzugehen. Wenn man die Anzahl der Anbieter in Relation zu den Käufern setzt, wieviele hunderte Mitarbeiter sollen denn dann die Logdateien durchfrosten um ganz sicher sein zu können, das irgendwer mit Gold gehandelt hat? Ohnehin sind die Auswirkungen des Goldes noch verschmerzbar... da es genügend normale Wege gegeben hat, reich zu werden. So lange es 500g für ne Runde gefarme gibt, so lange werden auch Preise von 50g für grüne oder 50k für epische genommen.
Die Welt ist nicht immer ganz so wie man denkt, vielleicht hat Blizzard schon Seller aufgespürt und einen 'Deal' ausgehandelt, z.B. x % vom Profit. Möglich ist alles.


----------



## KInstinct (4. Januar 2011)

Warum soll man Gold kaufen? Da macht das Spiel kein Spaß mehr, wenn man sich bestmöglich die Ausstattung über Gold kauft (und trotzdem nicht spielen kann).

Ich habe zum Start von WoW ein Gold geschenkt bekommen und habe mich damals als Anfänger ein Keks gefreut. Die Goldseller wissen nicht, wie viel Arbeit es zu Classic-Zeiten war, sich ein normales Mount zu kaufen ggf. sogar ein 100%-Mount.

Wer heute kein Gold hat, der soll mal Daily's machen. Bei Cata sind es mom. 150 G in nicht mal eine Stunde. Und wer überhaupt immer Daily's gemacht (schon zu BC und WotLK) hat sowieso keine Gold-Probleme...


----------



## wertzû (4. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ja, es ist legal! Gold oder andere virtuelle Güter zu kaufen ist nach deutschem Recht nicht verboten, wie viele Leute denken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



illegal ist es nicht, doch sie dürfen dir den account sperren


----------



## Lily:) (5. Januar 2011)

Denkt nochmal über den Unterschied zwischen AGB und Gesetzen nach...


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (5. Januar 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Denkt nochmal über den Unterschied zwischen AGB und Gesetzen nach...



Das ist ein Rad ohne Ende... Einige Besserwisser und Schlaumeier werden es nie begreifen. Für manche ist Blizzard eben das höchste Gericht und steht damit über dem Gesetz.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2011)

Thor schrieb:


> Das ist ein Rad ohne Ende... Einige Besserwisser und Schlaumeier werden es nie begreifen. Für manche ist Blizzard eben das höchste Gericht und steht damit über dem Gesetz.


So weit liegt die Schere da garnicht auseinander... wo landest du denn, wenn du mit Blizzard über eine Entscheidung streitest die aufgrund ihrer AGB gefällt wurde. Sicherlich nicht vor dem Gummibärenkomitee, sondern im Zivilrecht.

Zumal der Grossteil hier den Unterschied zu kennen scheint.


----------



## qqqqq942 (5. Januar 2011)

Bei sowas würd ich mir nicht so viel Sorgen machen.

Wenn die wollten könnte Bliz das komplett unterbinden. Goldkauf ist Bliz so gut wie egal solange es keine anderen Spieler stört - das kostet schließlich deren Zeit die Goldverkäufer zu fangen - also machen sie das einfach nur Stichprobenartig mit einfachen Bots, um ein bisschen Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten.


----------



## Volusenus (5. Januar 2011)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Wer heute kein Gold hat, der soll mal Daily's machen. Bei Cata sind es mom. 150 G in nicht mal eine Stunde. Und wer überhaupt immer Daily's gemacht (schon zu BC und WotLK) hat sowieso keine Gold-Probleme...



Aber gerade da sehe ich das Problem. 

Sicherlich kauft sich niemand Gold, der 3 Stunden am Tag (oder mehr) spielen kann. Wer aber die wenige freie Zeit, die er am PC WoW zocken kann, mit wirklichem "Spielen" (z.B. Inis) verbringen will, der geht halt ungern Dailys machen. 
Und auch das Farmen kostet Zeit. Ganz zu schweigen von den Berufen, die man am besten auch noch auf mehreren 85er verteilt haben sollte. Jeder, der das macht, weiß, dass das mehr als 2 Stunden am Tag in Anspruch nimmt. 

Und dann denken sich eben manche: Kauf ich mir das Gold und verwende meine Zeit für das, was mir Spaß macht, und nicht für das, was nur Zeit kostet.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn sich Leute Gold kaufen. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich es schon.


----------



## wertzû (5. Januar 2011)

obwohl der zeitaufwand ja grösser ist zu arbeiten statt zu farmen. Aber mal ehrlich, was macht ihr mit eurem gold? Bc bis 68 questen gibt 2000 gold, Wotlk questen bis 80 gibt 6000 gold und Cataclysm gab 5000 gold. Also was macht ihr damit? Ich hab mir epiq + 310 gekauft und bin nun wieder auf 8k durch dailys (nicht wegen gold, sondern wegen ruf)


----------



## Fröstler (5. Januar 2011)

Um mal auf dem TE wieder zurück zu kommen..
Stelle ich mir grad die Frage...

Was will aber Blizzard machen wenn z.B sich ein Freund von mir 100k Gold bestellt.
Dies jetz an mir gibt und sagt, "Schenk ich dir zu deinem Geburtstag".
Ich frage mich dann aber einfach mal so "Woher hast du das denn her?".
Er sagt "Hab ich gefarmt und brauch ich nicht mehr hab genug Gold davon und da du so wenig hast, wollte ich dir welches als Geschenk geben".

Was will denn Blizzard da gegen tun?
Ich hab es ja als Geschenk gekriegt und von einem Goldkauf nichts gewusst.
Würden die mir dann den Account auch einfach so sperren, obwohl ich nix von einem Goldkauf wusste?


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Januar 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Um mal auf dem TE wieder zurück zu kommen..
> Stelle ich mir grad die Frage...
> 
> Was will aber Blizzard machen wenn z.B sich ein Freund von mir 100k Gold bestellt.
> ...



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht


----------



## Doncalzone (5. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ständig ließt man neue Threads über Goldkauf und ob es legal oder illegal sei. Selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt ist - was will blizzard machen wenn der jenige der das gold gekauft hat sagt, dass er das gold von einem freund geschenkt bekommen hat. ich mein es ist ja egal das es ein lvl 1 char mit dem namen "asfouqtu" ist... oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Ich behaupte mal die Goldfarmer arbeiten mit gehackten Accounts da man soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann mit einem Gästeaccount keine Post verschicken kann. Mit einem normalen Account liese sich der Name und Adresse von deinem "Freund" schnell nachweisen.

Kannst du Blizzard keinen Namen geben bist du ein Goldkäufer und hast gegen die Spielregeln verstoßen den Rest kannst du dir hoffentlich denken.

Persönliche Anmerkung von mir: Kauft kein Gold, es hält die AH - Preise künstlich länger in der Höhe und würde es sich nicht mehr rentieren würden auch die gehackten Accounts irgendwann mal weniger werden ( auch wenn das lange dauern wird)


----------



## Doncalzone (5. Januar 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Um mal auf dem TE wieder zurück zu kommen..
> Stelle ich mir grad die Frage...
> 
> Was will aber Blizzard machen wenn z.B sich ein Freund von mir 100k Gold bestellt.
> ...



Weitere mögliches Szenario: Du verlierst die 100k Gold und bekommst eine schriftliche Abmahnung und dein Freund verliert warscheinlich seinen Account.


----------



## Sailor69 (5. Januar 2011)

Leute was soll die Aufregung über Goldkäufe wenn Blizzard das wirklich verhindern wollte wäre es ein leichtes für sie das auch zu tun aber sie wollen es doch gar nicht überlegt und schaut euch Seiten wie mmoggg mal an was die da alles verkaufen also die arbeiten auf jeden Server bzw. Fraktion mit spitzen Gilden zusammen oder glaubt ihr wirklich das machen nur Chinesen ?? ) die verkaufen RAID titeln bzw. pvp punkte und ränge also die verkaufen fast alles glaubt ihr das machen ein paar Chinesen die in ganzen Tag Gold Farmen ? Also auf unseren Server Mug gibt es eine Gilde die angeblich zu denn besten zählt die verkaufen an einem Tag so nebenbei mal je 120 Stack Kräuter von jeder Sorte oder mal 15 Chopper oder einen RAID Erfolg um 25k Gold glaubt ihr die brauchen am Tag 100k Gold für rep.kosten  Blizzard würde das doch sowieso am liebsten selber vermarktenund zum Schluss LIZZARD HATTE GEBURSTAG ENDLICH KONNTE WIR UNS EIN NEUES HAUSTIER IM SHOP KAUFEN DER DANK AN SEINE ABONNENTEN ) THX


----------



## AoC.Virtus (5. Januar 2011)

Sailor69 schrieb:


> Leute was soll die Aufregung über Goldkäufe wenn Blizzard das wirklich verhindern wollte wäre es ein leichtes für sie das auch zu tun aber sie wollen es doch gar nicht überlegt und schaut euch Seiten wie mmoggg mal an was die da alles verkaufen also die arbeiten auf jeden Server bzw. Fraktion mit spitzen Gilden zusammen oder glaubt ihr wirklich das machen nur Chinesen ?? ) die verkaufen RAID titeln bzw. pvp punkte und ränge also die verkaufen fast alles glaubt ihr das machen ein paar Chinesen die in ganzen Tag Gold Farmen ? Also auf unseren Server Mug gibt es eine Gilde die angeblich zu denn besten zählt die verkaufen an einem Tag so nebenbei mal je 120 Stack Kräuter von jeder Sorte oder mal 15 Chopper oder einen RAID Erfolg um 25k Gold glaubt ihr die brauchen am Tag 100k Gold für rep.kosten  Blizzard würde das doch sowieso am liebsten selber vermarktenund zum Schluss LIZZARD HATTE GEBURSTAG ENDLICH KONNTE WIR UNS EIN NEUES HAUSTIER IM SHOP KAUFEN DER DANK AN SEINE ABONNENTEN ) THX




genau so sehe ich das auch, klar werden GoldVERKÄUFER gebannt, aber nur solche, die inGAME die werbung fahren.
die grossen Goldseller brauchen die werbung im spiel nicht !


----------



## Killding (5. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> was willst du denn das gegenteil beweisen. stell dir vor mich handelt einer an und gibt mir 100k gold... was kann ich denn dafür?



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Musst ja nicht annehmen [/font]


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ob verboten oder nicht ist egal, wenn der Betreiber beschliesst dich deswegen vom Spiel auszusperren tut er es.
> *Genauso muss er nicht vor irgendeinem Gericht beweisen, dass Du Gold gekauft hast, die Beweise müssen für ihn selbst reichen mehr nicht.*



Natürlich muss er. Spätestens dann wenn der Nutzer auf Vertragserfüllung klagt. Die AGBs gelten nicht nur einseitig. 
Man ist mit Blizz einen Vertrag eingegangen und hat im Voraus bezahlt, für die entsprechende Spielzeit. Diese kann natürlich bei Verletzung der AGB gekündigt werden. Diese Verletzung muss aber nachgewiesen werden können. 

Ansonsten könnte sich Blizz ja gleich denken, och unsere Server sind grad etwas überlastet wir bannen jetzt mal 20% der User mit fadenscheinigen Gründen denn wir sind Gott.
Wenn sie einen AGB Bruch nicht nachweisen müssen.

Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem Laden wo der Hausherr Hausrecht hat und dich rausschmeissen kann wenn ihm deine Nase nicht passt.
Eher mit einem Bus. Da kann dich der Busfahrer auch nicht rausschmeissen wenn du ein gültiges Ticket hast nur weil ihm deine Nase nicht passt. Immerhin wurde für die Busfahrt bezahlt. Ein Verstoss gegen die AGB muss der Busfahrer nachweisen (z.B. mit Zeugen)


----------



## MasterCrain (5. Januar 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Natürlich muss er. Spätestens dann wenn der Nutzer auf Vertragserfüllung klagt. Die AGBs gelten nicht nur einseitig.
> Man ist mit Blizz einen Vertrag eingegangen und hat im Voraus bezahlt, für die entsprechende Spielzeit. Diese kann natürlich bei Verletzung der AGB gekündigt werden. Diese Verletzung muss aber nachgewiesen werden können.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte sich Blizz ja gleich denken, och unsere Server sind grad etwas überlastet wir bannen jetzt mal 20% der User mit fadenscheinigen Gründen denn wir sind Gott.
> Wenn sie einen AGB Bruch nicht nachweisen müssen.





> Alle Rechtsansprüche, Besitz-, Eigentums- und geistigen Eigentumsrechte an oder im Zusammenhang mit World of Warcraft (einschließlich und ohne Einschränkung Benutzer-Accounts, Titeln, Computer-Codes, Themen, Objekten, Charakteren, Namen von Charakteren, Handlungen/Geschichten, Dialogen, Schlagworten, Orten, Konzepten, Grafik, Animationen, Sounds, musikalischer Kompositionen, audiovisueller Effekte, Art der Benutzung, moralischer Rechte, mitgelieferter Dokumentationen, „Applets“, die in World of Warcraft integriert sind, Niederschriften aus Chat-Räumen, Charakter-Profil-Informationen, Aufzeichnungen von auf World of Warcraft gespielten Spielen, des World of Warcraft-Clients und der Server Software ) liegen bei Blizzard Entertainment oder seinen Lizenzgebern.



Dem Spieler gehört gar nix aus dem Spiel außer der Spielzeit.



> Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor, nach eigenem Ermessen Ihren Zugang zu dem Service zu sperren oder zu kündigen und den Account zu deaktivieren oder zu löschen, wenn:
> (1) Buchungen über Ihre Kreditkarte nicht ausgeführt werden können;
> (2) bereits erfolgte Abbuchungen aus irgendwelchen Gründen Blizzard Entertainment rückbelastet werden; oder
> (3) die gesamte, auf Ihrer "World of Warcraft Game Card" oder einem ähnlichen Träger für den Zugang zu World of Warcraft gutgeschriebene Spielzeit verbraucht wurde.



Blizzard kann dir deinena cc kündigen zum ende eines Monats so wie du auch. und dannach dürfen Sie ihn löschen. Sie müssen gar nix beweisen. Sie bannen dich Kündigen den vertrag und Löschen den acc fertig. Diese AGB haben wir alle akzeptiert.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2011)

Goldkauf verstößt gegen die Spielerehre.

Jeder der auch nur etwas Stolz hat, erarbeitet sich alles ehrlich.


----------



## Valiel (5. Januar 2011)

Kauft doch mittlerweile sowieso jeder Gold der zuviel Geld übrig hat. Sonst gäbe es nicht so eine hohe inflation in WoW wo man dann für Items über 20000 gold bezahlen müsste


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Diese AGB haben wir alle akzeptiert.



Man kann auch rechtlich unwirksame AGBs annehmen. Sie werden dadurch nicht zwingend bindend.

Und wenn du nur spielzeit gekauft hast, dann ist das halt so. Aber dafür hast du bezahlt und einen Vertrag und nur so zum Spass dürfen sie diese Spielzeit nicht kürzen. Verstoss gegen die AGB ist ein Grund, muss aber nachgewiesen werden. Sie können dich nach ende deiner Vertragszeit kündigen. Sie könnten sich aus dem Vertrag auch rauskaufen, indem sie dir z.B. die ungenutzte Zeit rückvergüten aber einfachso sperren geht sicher nicht. Nichterfüllung des Vertrags.


----------



## Assistenz (5. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, einige Überschätzen hier ihre Argumentationskraft gegenüber Blizzard. Soweit ich das im offiziellen WOW-Forum mitbekommen habe, werden die meisten Goldkäufer über ihren gesperrten Account nicht von einem diskussionswilligen GM informiert, sondern schlicht und ergreifend per Mail. Blizzard diskutiert nicht über ihre Entscheidungen, sondern setzt sie um.
Ich verweise nur auf den Ban von Ensidia, als sie Saronitbomben beim LK Kampf eingesetzt haben. Obwohl sie keine schlechten Argumente hatten (Saronitbombe in der Standardrota) und über einiges an Reputation und Öffentlichkeitswirkung verfügten, wurden sie ohne lange Diskussion gesperrt.

Goldkauf kann so legal sein wie es will. Wenn Blizzard der Ansicht ist, dass sie einen Account sperren wollen, werden sie das einfach tun. Das ist auch kein Problem, da die Spieler keinerlei Eigentumsrechte an ihren Charakteren haben.

Und zu dieser vermeintlichen Nachweispflicht: Es muss vor dem Kunden gar nichts nachgewiesen werden und wird auch nichts nachgewiesen. Die Bann-Mitteilungen von Blizzard sind so allgemein gehalten, dass gar nicht daraus hervorgeht, ob man nun wegen Goldhandels oder etwas anderem gebannt wird.
Sollte es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus. Aber das Thema "Gerichtsverhandlung" kann man wohl ohne weiteres vernachlässigen. Welcher der Spieler (viele minderjährig) würde das schon machen und würde zweitens der Streitwert überhaupt hoch genug sein (11,99 bei einem Monat Spielzeit), dass eine Klage überhaupt zugelassen würde... 

Zum Thema Nachweispflicht: Billzard weist den gebannten Kunden gar nichts nach. Die Bann-Mitteilungen sind so allgemein, dass auch gar nicht daraus hervorgeht, ob nun wegen Goldkaufs gebannt wurde oder wegen etwas anderem. 
Vor Gericht sähe die Sache möglicherweise anders aus. Ich bezweifle aber stark, dass einer der (oft minderjährigen) Spieler hier tatsächlich klagen würde. Und v.a. dass der Streitwert (11,99 für einen Monat Spielzeit) ausreicht, dass eine Klage vom Gericht überhaupt zugelassen wird.

Ich persönlich kenne allerdings niemanden, der wegen Goldkaufs gebannt wurde. In Kombination mit dem offenbar blühenden Goldgeschäft, kann man schon die Frage stellen, ob Blizzard überhaupt dagegen vorgeht...


----------



## Orgoron (5. Januar 2011)

Naja ich glaub schon das die Klage vor nem Zivilgericht zugelassen werden würde da es sicher nicht um 11,90 geht sonderen eher um Grundsätzliche Fragen.

Allerdings glaub ich kaum das jemand interesse hätte so ne komlizierte Sache durchzufechten nahezu unbezahlbar und zeitaufwändig.

Bevor einer unserer "Rechtsexperten" jetzt wieder mit Prozesskostenbeihilfe ankommt sowas gibt es nur bei elementaren Sachen.

Denn ich denke bis jetzt sind sich Gerichte einig das es weder Lebensnotwendig noch von öffentlichem Interesse ist ob jemand WoW zocken kann.

Auch wenn das hier sicher einige anders sehen. 


Außerdem geht Blizz gegen Goldverkäufer vor, das aber relativ sorgfältig und das ist halt Zeit und Kostenintensiv.


----------



## MasterCrain (5. Januar 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man kann auch rechtlich unwirksame AGBs annehmen. Sie werden dadurch nicht zwingend bindend.
> 
> Und wenn du nur spielzeit gekauft hast, dann ist das halt so. Aber dafür hast du bezahlt und einen Vertrag und nur so zum Spass dürfen sie diese Spielzeit nicht kürzen. Verstoss gegen die AGB ist ein Grund, muss aber nachgewiesen werden. Sie können dich nach ende deiner Vertragszeit kündigen. Sie könnten sich aus dem Vertrag auch rauskaufen, indem sie dir z.B. die ungenutzte Zeit rückvergüten aber einfachso sperren geht sicher nicht. Nichterfüllung des Vertrags.




Sehr gut. Kostet dich 500+ € für Anwalt und Co und bekommst dafür von Blizzard 6,24 € für die Restspielzeit zurück. Dein Acc ist trozdem weg und die chars auch. Glückwunsch. 
Im übrigen wo sind die AGBs unwirksam? Vertragsfreiheit. Wenn ich Vertraglich festlegen will, dass der andere (Blizzard) jederzeit den Vertrag Aufheben kann und alles was ich bekommen habe für mein Geld trozdem ihm gehört ist das rechtlich erlaubt. Selber schuld wer so verträge eingeht sagt dann Vater Staat.


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Kostet dich 500+ € für Anwalt und Co und bekommst dafür von Blizzard 6,24 € für die Restspielzeit zurück. Dein Acc ist trozdem weg und die chars auch. Glückwunsch.



Es geht ja nicht darum. Es geht nur darum dass die Aussage Blizz kann machen was es will nur weils in den AGB steht und das mit Recht. Das können sie eben nicht, nur solange sich keiner wehrt.

Klar sind 11 Euro peanuts. Aber du wirst dich wohl auch wehren wenn ich dir 11 Euro wegnehme und du dafür keine Gegenleistung kriegst.



> Im übrigen wo sind die AGBs unwirksam? Vertragsfreiheit. Wenn ich Vertraglich festlegen will, dass der andere (Blizzard) jederzeit den Vertrag Aufheben kann und alles was ich bekommen habe für mein Geld trozdem ihm gehört ist das rechtlich erlaubt. Selber schuld wer so verträge eingeht sagt dann Vater Staat.



Vertragsfreiheit gibts nur solange man nicht gegen Gesetze und einige andere Grundsätze verstösst. In den AGB kann noch so oft drinstehen das man z.B. keine Gewährleistung hat. Man hat sie trotzdem auch wenn man die AGB unterzeichnet, bestätigt und was weiss ich noch alles hat.
Man kann in die AGBs nicht jeden Müll reinschreiben und das ist dann gültig.


----------



## MasterCrain (5. Januar 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum. Es geht nur darum dass die Aussage Blizz kann machen was es will nur weils in den AGB steht und das mit Recht. Das können sie eben nicht, nur solange sich keiner wehrt.
> 
> Klar sind 11 Euro peanuts. Aber du wirst dich wohl auch wehren wenn ich dir 11 Euro wegnehme und du dafür keine Gegenleistung kriegst.


 Nicht wenn mich die 11 Euro 500 Kosten. Dem schlechten Deld nicht das Gute hinterherwerfen nennt man das




vollmi schrieb:


> Vertragsfreiheit gibts nur solange man nicht gegen Gesetze und einige andere Grundsätze verstösst. In den AGB kann noch so oft drinstehen das man z.B. keine Gewährleistung hat. Man hat sie trotzdem auch wenn man die AGB unterzeichnet, bestätigt und was weiss ich noch alles hat.
> Man kann in die AGBs nicht jeden Müll reinschreiben und das ist dann gültig.



Richtig. Aber das hat mit dem Fall um den es geht ja nix zu tun. Ich mag das BGB nicht auswendig kennen aber welche Gesetztespassage macht deiner Meinung nach Blizzards AGB ungültig?


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Januar 2011)

Ok, jetzt will ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Wenn ich bei Blizzard einen Account erstelle, gebe ich damit eine Willenerklärung ab, schriftlich. Die Rechtsfolge ist eine Eigentumsübertragung gegen Entgeld. Das Eigentum kommt von Blizzard, die nutzungserlaubnis für die Server und das virtuelle Gut BLizzards. Das entgeld sind Abogebühren oder eine Gamecard. Somit haben wir einen rechtsverbindlichenvertrag abgeschlossen. Und dieser Vertrag hat bedingungen, die sogenannten AGBs, die Lizenzvereinbarung, und das Anti-cheating-system.

Halte ich mich nicht an den rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag indem ich die Bedingungen verletze, indiesem Fall den in den AGB´s verbotenen Goldkauf, kann Blizzard den Vertrag aufkündigen. Das bedeutet ich darf den Server und das geistige Gut Blizzards nciht mehr nutzen, der sogenannte Ban.


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Halte ich mich nicht an den rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag indem ich die Bedingungen verletze, indiesem Fall den in den AGB´s verbotenen Goldkauf, kann Blizzard den Vertrag aufkündigen. Das bedeutet ich darf den Server und das geistige Gut Blizzards nciht mehr nutzen, der sogenannte Ban.



Hast du auch gelesen? Die Aussage war. Blizz könne auch ohne Probleme Bannen und den Vertrag vor Ablauf aufkünden wenn der User nicht gegen die AGBs verstossen hat. Z.B. wenn Blizz denkt man hätte gegen die AGBs verstossen.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ständig ließt man neue Threads über Goldkauf und ob es legal oder illegal sei. Selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt ist - was will blizzard machen wenn der jenige der das gold gekauft hat sagt, dass er das gold von einem freund geschenkt bekommen hat. ich mein es ist ja egal das es ein lvl 1 char mit dem namen "asfouqtu" ist... oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Das war die Topicfrage. Und darauf bezog sich schlussendlich meine Antwort.


----------



## Trojaan (6. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es sehr erstaunlich, das sich gleich mehrere Moderatoren dieses Forums " Rechtsberatend" an diesem Thema beteiligen!
Sry....bin immo etwas sprachlos......obwohl es doch hier absolut nichts zu Diskutieren gibt....oder ??????


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

Hol tief Luft, dann kommt die Sprache wieder.

Wo es um Recht geht, gibt es immer Diskussionen. Zumindest da wo nicht Kommunismus herrscht oder die Scharia gilt.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Januar 2011)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr erstaunlich, das sich gleich mehrere Moderatoren dieses Forums " Rechtsberatend" an diesem Thema beteiligen!
> Sry....bin immo etwas sprachlos......obwohl es doch hier absolut nichts zu Diskutieren gibt....oder ??????



Beim Thema Virtuelles Gut bewegen wir uns in Deutschland imme rnoch auf dünnem Eis. Es gibt keine Aussagekräftigen gerichtsurteile oder entprechende Gesetztestexte die diese Dinge Regeln. Daher find ich es interesant aus welcher Sicht die ganzen verschiedenen Leute hier es jeweils sehen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Beim Thema Virtuelles Gut bewegen wir uns in Deutschland imme rnoch auf dünnem Eis. Es gibt keine Aussagekräftigen gerichtsurteile oder entprechende Gesetztestexte die diese Dinge Regeln. Daher find ich es interesant aus welcher Sicht die ganzen verschiedenen Leute hier es jeweils sehen.




Naja, der Kauf virtueller Güter mit echtem Geld ist klipp und klar in den AGB untersagt.

Einzige Frage die sich stellt ist. Sind die AGB Rechtsgültig oder nicht?

Solang sich niemand mit sehr viel Zeit, Geld oder Langeweile damit auseinandersetzt und eventuelle Rechtswidrigkeiten findet und diese auch noch anmahnt, sind die AGB einfach als gegeben anzusehen.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja, der Kauf virtueller Güter mit echtem Geld ist klipp und klar in den AGB untersagt.



Ich bezog das jetzt allgemein auf alles was virtuell ist in dem fall auf ganz wow^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

Das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja, der Kauf virtueller Güter mit echtem Geld ist klipp und klar in den AGB untersagt.
> 
> Einzige Frage die sich stellt ist. Sind die AGB Rechtsgültig oder nicht?



Die Antwort findest du 2-3 Posts über deinem. Dein Account ist ein Vertrag den du mit Blizz schließt, und die AGB´s sind Vertragsbedingungen. Hälst du dich nciht dran, kann der Vertrag gelöst werden. Und wenn BLizz ganz viel Langeweile hat, können die dich sogar wegen Vertragsbruch anzeigen, aber das würde denen kaum was einbringen, im gegenteil, es würde schlussendlich mehr kosten, also werden die das nicht tun, sondern einfach den Vertrag auflösen, sprich dich bannen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Die Antwort findest du 2-3 Posts über deinem. Dein Account ist ein Vertrag den du mit Blizz schließt, und die AGB´s sind Vertragsbedingungen. Hälst du dich nciht dran, kann der Vertrag gelöst werden. Und wenn BLizz ganz viel Langeweile hat, können die dich sogar wegen Vertragsbruch anzeigen, aber das würde denen kaum was einbringen, im gegenteil, es würde schlussendlich mehr kosten, also werden die das nicht tun, sondern einfach den Vertrag auflösen, sprich dich bannen.




Du hast absolut NULL Ahnung wie man sieht.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> Ja, es ist legal! Gold oder andere virtuelle Güter zu kaufen ist nach deutschem Recht nicht verboten, wie viele Leute denken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur so unsachlich argumentieren. Legal, Urheberrecht. Jungs das man euch immer wieder erklären muss das ihr gegen Spielregeln vestoßt udn das es scheißegal ist ob dies nach BGB, StGB und BLAGB legal ist. Es bleibt ein Cheat. Und dafür ist der Bann. Das man darüber überhaupt diskutieren muss - ihr betrügt da ist es egal mit wlechen Argumenten ihr versucht euren Betrug zu rechtfertigen und ob es legal ist nach deutschem, schweizer oder blarecht. Es ist völlig uninteressant. SOllte es auffliegen, ist der Account weg. Da reicht der Verdacht. Und da spielt es keine Rolle das ihr 13 Euro über 1,2 oder 5 Jahre bezahlt. Regeln sind Regeln. und kappiert endlich das man nicht alles im Leben mit Gold, Geld oder Papa regeln kann. Es ist so traurig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2011)

Solange es keinen Gerichtsentscheid in Deutschland gibt, sind sie als gültig anzusehen. Wer anderer Auffassung ist, kann gerne die Anwaltskosten bezahlen und seine Interessen durchzusetzen versuchen. 

Sicherlich hat man auch die Möglichkeit, bei einem Bann entweder Beweise für das Nichterfüllen zu verlangen oder auf Erfüllung des Vertrages zu pochen. Allerdings würde ein entsprechendes Schriftstück bei Blizzard nur Lacher auslösen und im Papierkorb landen. Abgesehen davon kann sich Blizzard Top-Anwälte leisten, die für die meisten von uns unbezahlbar sind. Es wird dann darauf hinauslaufen, dass Blizzard den Fall gewinnt und der Kläger auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt und der Account trotz allem weg ist.

Zusätzlich ist es gänzlich ungeklärt, ob nun der Gerichtsstand in Frankreich oder am Wohnort des Klägers ist. Da muss man sehen, welche Rechte darauf anwendbar sind. Mit Sicherheit viele verschiedene. Und welches dann letztlich genommen wird, ist auch wieder unklar.

Sprich: Versößt einfach nicht gegen die AGB und fertig.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2011)

ich komme mir langsam wie eine alte Gebetsmühle vor.

Immer und immer wieder muss sich solche Sachen hier lesen.

Meine Güte, ihr solltet wirklich einmal aufhören und euer gefährlichesjuristisches Halbwissen in einem Forum zu verbreiten. Mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich sehe was einige hier für juristische Argumente in den Raum werfen.

Ich z.B. debattiere auch nicht über die Leitfähigkeit von Metallen oder der Teilchenbeschleunigung. Warum? Weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe. Also lasst es doch, und verbreitet hier nicht euer juristisches Halbwissen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (11. Januar 2011)

Es ist an sich eh egal. 

Blizzard kann Goldkäufer bannen und tut es auch. Und wenn es darauf ankommen würde (was es bis dato nicht tut),
wäre ein echter Rechtsstreit ein Fall von Monaten. Bis dahin kein WOW für den Schummler.

So sieht es aus und hat nichts mit Halbwissen oder Paragaphenreiten zu tun.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema: 

Wer Gold kauft schummelt und versaut uns anderen das Spiel. Sei es durch störende "Chinafarmer", sei es durch Goldwerbung
oder halt einfach durch die Preistreiberei im AH. Denn ich frage mich immer wieder welcher Trottel diese Sachen für diese
Wucherpreise abkauft. 20 Ascheblüten für 250 Gold - und nicht einmal, nein jeden Tag einige Stacks. Auch alles andere wird 
für Hammerpreise gekauft. Und wenn den Leuten das Gold so locker sitzt (auch Epicschmiedeteile für 30 K Gold gehen weg), dann
riecht es nach China.


----------



## bakkax (11. Januar 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Es ist an sich eh egal.
> 
> Blizzard kann Goldkäufer bannen und tut es auch. Und wenn es darauf ankommen würde (was es bis dato nicht tut),
> wäre ein echter Rechtsstreit ein Fall von Monaten. Bis dahin kein WOW für den Schummler.
> ...




Du schreisbt hier doch nur Deinen Frust von der Seele. 

Ich kaufe Stackweise Aschenblüte für 250G und baue als Inschriftenkundler 346er Teile die ich im AH für 4K loswerden. 

Und Epische Teile kosten nunmal so viel. 

Noch nie den Händler in Uldum gesehen der MAts für epischen krams für 5k Gold verkauft ? 

Das hat nichts mit Chinesen zu tun.


Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass Du Goldprobleme hast, und meinst daran seist nicht Du selbst, sondern irgendwelche Chinesen Schuld.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (11. Januar 2011)

Jeder Tut es nur keiner Gibt es zu^^

Ich Kaufe seit 4 Jahren Gold und ich kann es mir leisten und gehe Arbeiten??? Ich habe noch andere Dinge zutun als Stupide Farmerei zubetreiben,und wie ein Bessener mehr zeit dafür zuverbringen.Die Preise sind Manchmal einfach zu Übertrieben weil irgendwelche Rl versager die nur in WoW ihre zeit verbringen,alles Hochtreiben.Normal Sterbliche Spieler die Famillie,Beruf etc haben und Aktiv Raiden haben  so schon kaum Spielzeit und wenn doch Läuft da was Falsch.
Meine Vz etc haben mich mal ebend bei den Aktuellen stand der Mat´s 6.5k gekosten.
Solange es diese Diensleister gibt die nicht anderes machen ausser Goldfarmen im Spiel und ich ihnen Geld für ihre Zeit Bezahle tue ich das.

Was ist der Unterschied ob ich Gold kaufe oder Farme??? Oder ob ich einen Gildenmember Geld gegen Gold gebe etc.Blizzard wird nicht bestohlen ich zahle nur für den Aufwand.

Die eine Sache ist : Oh Lol die benutzen Bot´s etc.   SoRRY aber wer und das Könnt ihr mir nicht weiss machen benutzt Heut zutage keinen Bot´s ???? Sei es Angel oder Farmbot aber niemand Gibt es zu. +

Achja wer ist eigendlich der Preistreiber??ß Bestimmt nicht die die Goldkaufen den sonst Müssten sie es Nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Januar 2011)

So ein Schmarrn! 

Man verstößt gegen die Regeln und behauptet erstmal pauschal, dass alle es so machen!!! Ich hab noch nieee Gold gekauft und ich hab schon gar nicht irgendeinen Bot für irgendwas benutzt! 

Und natürlich werden die Preise durch das Goldkaufen in die Höhe getrieben! Das ist ganz normale Marktwirtschaft! Steigt die Geldmenge (bzw. Goldmenge) steigen die Preise! Und durch das künstliche gefarme von Gold durch Bots erhöht die Goldmenge im Spiel ergo steigen die Preise...


----------



## Alpax (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde Blizzard übersieht da eine Marktlücke ... würden Sie neben den ganzen sinnlosen Pets und Mounts auch Gold offiziell verkaufen, würden Sie nicht nur mehr Geld umsetzen sondern es hätte sich auch das Thema mit den Goldsellern erledigt ... weil die müssen was dafür tun und verkaufen dann quasi die "Arbeitszeit" der Farmer ... aber Blizzard selber ... da gibtst nen Code ein oder so und zack .. da ist dein Gold ... somit könnte Blizzard viel billiger sein als die Goldseller und diese würden quasi Bankrott gehen.

NACHTEIL: Das Gold verliert aaaaaabsolut an Bedeutung ... ich könnte das jetzt noch weiter ausführen aber ich denke jeder weiss was gemeint ist und gibt mir recht.

So gesehen würde ich (wenn ich Blizzard wäre) folgendes machen:

Eine effiziente Methode das man sowohl als absoluter Casual als auch als Dauerzocken in gleichem Maße an Geld kommt ... eine Idee wäre die Onlinezeit zu beobachten und entsprechend .. so wie es auch bei den Tapferkeitspunkten ist ... ein Cap setzten ... je öfter man zockt desto niedriger ist dieses Cap (täglich) ... Beispiel:

Einer der jeden Tag online ist ein Daily-Cap von 1000G
Einer der nur einmal in der Woche online ist hat ein Daily-Cap von 7000G

= 7000G pro Woche

Das war jetzt nur ein willkürliches Beispiel um die Idee zu verdeutlichen ...

Falls man zB durch einen Drop ein Epic bekommt und das im AH verkauft wird und man sein Goldlimit überschreiten würde, würde der Rest nat. nicht verpuffen sondern in einer Datenbank zurückgehalten werden .. sobald man wieder Gold bekommen kann, wird es einem automatisch gutgeschrieben.

Und für die Casuals die an dem einem Tag nat. (in meinem Beispiel) kaum 7k erfarmen können, könnte man zB die Gold-Droprate bei Humanoiden erhöhen oder sonst irgendwas ... damit es halt für jede Art spieler ausgeglichen und gerecht ist ... 

Jeder muss weiterhin was tun um Gold zu kommen ... nur der Aufwand ist der Spielweise angepasst.

mfg


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2011)

@ Bobtronic2
"Ich Kaufe seit 4 Jahren Gold und ich kann es mir leisten und gehe Arbeiten??? Ich habe noch andere Dinge zutun als Stupide Farmerei zubetreiben,und wie ein Bessener mehr zeit dafür zuverbringen.Die Preise sind Manchmal einfach zu Übertrieben weil irgendwelche Rl versager die nur in WoW ihre zeit verbringen,alles Hochtreiben.Normal Sterbliche Spieler die Famillie,Beruf etc haben und Aktiv Raiden haben so schon kaum Spielzeit und wenn doch Läuft da was Falsch."

Es ist einfach unwahr was Du sagst. Normal sterbliche Spieler mit Familie, Job ect. hängen nicht um 13:00 in irgendwelchen Foren rum und verbreiten solch gequirlte Kac*e wie Du es tust. "wenn doch Läuft da was Falsch."

"Was ist der Unterschied ob ich Gold kaufe oder Farme??? Oder ob ich einen Gildenmember Geld gegen Gold gebe etc.Blizzard wird nicht bestohlen ich zahle nur für den Aufwand.

Die eine Sache ist : Oh Lol die benutzen Bot´s etc. SoRRY aber wer und das Könnt ihr mir nicht weiss machen benutzt Heut zutage keinen Bot´s ???? Sei es Angel oder Farmbot aber niemand Gibt es zu. +

Achja wer ist eigendlich der Preistreiber??ß Bestimmt nicht die die Goldkaufen den sonst Müssten sie es Nicht."

Der Unterschied vom Goldkauf zum Farmen ist der, dass DU den Menschen, die ihre kostbare Lebenszeit damit verbringen, in einem Spiel virtuellen Reichtum oder soetwas anzuhäufen, zum Glück aus den Gebieten weg bist und so die Rohstoffe nicht wegfarmst, sondern sie im AH kaufst und zwar zu den Preisen, die Dir vorgeschrieben werden. Beschwer Dich nicht über solche Preise im AH sondern geh selber farmen und setzt die Sachen doch zu den Preisen rein, die Du bezahlen möchtest. Na klingelts??? Ich stell doch kein Stack Kräuter für 20 G ins AH, wenn ich 200 dafür kriegen kann, ob sie es nun wert sind sei dahingestellt. Mal ein bissl übertrieben aber ok....
Farm doch 4-8 Std die Woche und sag mir dann mal, wieviel Gold DU dafür haben willst?!?

Du benutzt also Bots^^ und weil DU es tust machen das auch alle anderen ODER WAS!!! Man man man da geht mir die Hutschnur ich krieg Hals aber solch eine (__________________)!!! Ich benutze Auctioneer!! Und wenn das Prog mir sagt, da sind sachen unter Wert im AH, kaufe ich sie auf und stelle sie evtl. für 50%++ neu rein!!!
Wenn ich sehe, da ist einer der unverschämt hohe Preise nimmt, und ich "nur 100% Gewinn machen will, setz ich meine Sachen halt für weniger rein!

@ Alpax: Ein Wöchentliches Goldcapp finde ich hulle, unnütz, blöde oder schlicht nicht umsetzbar. Ich habe jetzt zwar noch nie mehr als 1000 G die Woche gemacht, sollte es aber dazu kommen, dass ich an Stelle des MMORPG
eine Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will und das AH rule, dann mache ich OHNE CHEAT und BOT bestimmt mehr Gold, als so manscher sch**** Goldkäufer im Jahr kauft XD!!

Na ja das waren mal meine Gedanken und Meinungen zu diesem Thema



So long


Ford


----------



## Bandit 1 (11. Januar 2011)

bakkax schrieb:


> Du schreisbt hier doch nur Deinen Frust von der Seele.
> 
> Ich kaufe Stackweise Aschenblüte für 250G und baue als Inschriftenkundler 346er Teile die ich im AH für 4K loswerden.
> 
> ...



Falsch, ich bin der, der die Kacke farmt und so teuer ins AH stellt.  Und Goldprobleme habe ich keine, glaub mir. 

Aber schön, das es einer hier als selbsternannter Sherlock Holmes versucht. Und die Mats in Uldum sind nur für den Drachen, daher
irrelevant. 

Und klar, schreibe ich meinen Frust von der Seele. Lies doch mal die Post hier wie viele meinen das wäre ok Gold zu kaufen.
Woher das Gold kommt ist ihnen *SCHEISSEGAL*, das Accounts dafür gehackt werden, das wir alle 100 Firewalls und den Kack-
Authentifikator brauchen, das Blizz Accounts sperrt nur weil sie verdächtig offen sind. Das alles haben wir nicht den Chinafarmern
zu verdanken sondern den Käufern die es dann noch fertig bringen andere hier zu verhöhnen oder gleich als Harz4er abzustempeln.

Also, nächstes mal Hirn einschalten und andere flamen. z.B. die, die hier "Stolz" damit angeben Gold zu kaufen. 

So long


----------



## Bandit 1 (11. Januar 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Jeder Tut es nur keiner Gibt es zu^^
> 
> Ich Kaufe seit 4 Jahren Gold und ich kann es mir leisten und gehe Arbeiten??? Ich habe noch andere Dinge zutun als Stupide Farmerei zubetreiben,und wie ein Bessener mehr zeit dafür zuverbringen.Die Preise sind Manchmal einfach zu Übertrieben weil irgendwelche Rl versager die nur in WoW ihre zeit verbringen,alles Hochtreiben.Normal Sterbliche Spieler die Famillie,Beruf etc haben und Aktiv Raiden haben so schon kaum Spielzeit und wenn doch Läuft da was Falsch.
> Meine Vz etc haben mich mal ebend bei den Aktuellen stand der Mat´s 6.5k gekosten.
> ...



Was ich von Leuten wie dir halte, habe ich eben in dem Post geschrieben. 



Und nicht *du* bezahlst, nein die arme Sau die morgens einloggt und alles ist weg. DIE bezahlt.

Der GM, der den Müll wieder zusetzen darf, DER bezahlt.

Wir alle, weil wir dank Leuten wie dir uns über 2 Passwörter einloggen müssen und noch Kohle für den Authentifikator abdrücken dürfen.

Schon mal da drüber nachgedacht ?


----------



## bakkax (11. Januar 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Falsch, ich bin der, der die Kacke farmt und so teuer ins AH stellt.  Und Goldprobleme habe ich keine, glaub mir.
> 
> Aber schön, das es einer hier als selbsternannter Sherlock Holmes versucht. Und die Mats in Uldum sind nur für den Drachen, daher
> irrelevant.
> ...




Aha. 100 Firewalls. Kann es sein, dass Du etwas übertreibst ? 

Ansonsten hast Du ja offensichtlich keine Nachteile davon, weil dank Deiner 100 Firewalls und dem Blizz Authenticator Dich keiner hackt.
Und wenn Du täglich mehrere Stacks Blumen vertickst, kann die Welt ja auch nicht sooo von Chinafarmern abgefarmt sein.. 

Ich finde da brauchst Du Dich nicht großartig drüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Jeder Tut es nur keiner Gibt es zu^^
> 
> Ich Kaufe seit 4 Jahren Gold und ich kann es mir leisten und gehe Arbeiten??? Ich habe noch andere Dinge zutun als Stupide Farmerei zubetreiben,und wie ein Bessener mehr zeit dafür zuverbringen.Die Preise sind Manchmal einfach zu Übertrieben weil irgendwelche Rl versager die nur in WoW ihre zeit verbringen,alles Hochtreiben.Normal Sterbliche Spieler die Famillie,Beruf etc haben und Aktiv Raiden haben so schon kaum Spielzeit und wenn doch Läuft da was Falsch.
> Meine Vz etc haben mich mal ebend bei den Aktuellen stand der Mat´s 6.5k gekosten.
> ...



Schön, wie du hier einfach mal jedem unterstellst, Gold zu kaufen und Bots zu nutzen. Wirkt auf mich eher wie eine Selbstrechtfertigung.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Jeder Tut es nur keiner Gibt es zu^^



Wenn dann hätte *ICH *keine Sekunde mehr Spass an dem Spiel !

Unverschämtheit was du hier so verbreitest.


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenn dann hätte *ICH *keine Sekunde mehr Spass an dem Spiel !
> 
> Unverschämtheit was du hier so verbreitest.


Ist wie im realen Leben... sobald man Kohle hat ist der Spass weg. Da geht man lieber von morgens 7Uhr bis 18Uhr rackern, äh Spass haben, um sich ein Butterbrot zu gönnen.

Verstehe nicht, wie dein Spass da sinken kann - also ich könnte immer kotzen wenn ich [insert something] farmen muss. Gestern wieder ne Stunde flüchtige Luft - so ein Käse.


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. Januar 2011)

Es müssen jede Menge Leute Gold kaufen die Firmen die Gold verkaufen müssen a) Umsatz machen und b) Gewinne einfahren, die machen sowas sicher nicht wenn sie im Jahr ne halbe Million Verlust einfahren !

Der Haken ist nur das es wirklich nicht viele zugeben und das es nur schwer nachweisbar ist wenn der Char nur 5 Minuten lang existiert hat um das Gold zu übergeben und dann ein Bot auf diesem Account 50 Chars erstellt und sofort wieder löscht um den Goldübergabe-Char zu verschleiern. 
Blizzard hat, sofern ich mich recht erinnere, einen "Überhang" von 10 Chars pro Account deren Daten wenn sie gelöscht wurden noch aufbewahrt werden falls der Kunde sie wiederherstellen lassen will. 
Ergo würde das erstellen und löschen so vieler Chars den Goldübergabe-Char verschleiern, der Account wäre schwer oder gar nicht auffindbar...

Und Blizzard kann dagegen so gut wie nichts tun, ausser eine unsinnige Menge Geld ausgeben um noch mehr Daten zu speichern. Der Aufwand der Goldverkäufer würde jedoch nur geringfügig steigen, den Bot 1000 neue Chars erstellen und wieder löschen zu lassen erfordert nicht wirklich Mühe... 

Die einzige Methode die funktioniert ist das auspüren vom Käufer aus... ein Char der plötzlich 100k Gold mehr besitzt, und in dessen log man dann einen Handel mit JSKFLVTRM nachweisen kann der auf einmal 100k Gold ohne Gegenleistung übergibt ist ziemlich eindeutig ! 

Aber bei kleineren Summen ? Meine Frau hat mir als Kleinigkeit zu Weihnachten einen Chopper selbst gebaut (Gegenwert etwa 16k Gold). Hätte sie keinen Ingenieur und mir einfach das Gold in die Hand gedrückt, müsste ein Mensch überprüfen woher das Gold kommt und bei sagen wir mal schlappen 2,5 Millionen Accounts und sagen wir 25 Millionen Chars ( der eine Spieler hat mehr Twinks der andere weniger) ist das ne reichliche Fleissarbeit ! Die Goldverkäufer bieten derzeit im Handelschat meist 10k Pakete an, das wäre im Moment also die Summe ab der man hellhörig werden müsste, nur wie oben schon erwähnt wechseln solche Summen oft genug auch legal den Besitzer...

Da Programme bei so etwas also an ihre Grenzen stossen spielen wir mal ein kleines Spielchen mit meinen frei erfundenen Zahlen : 

Nur 1% der Spieler kaufen Gold, macht 250k Kunden in Europa. Die Kunden kaufen alle 100 Tage Gold, ergo grob 3 mal im Jahr, macht 750k Fälle in 300 (Arbeits-) Tagen, ergo 2,5 Fälle am Tag. 

Ein Mitarbeiter braucht eine Stunde um die Logs des Chars aufzuspüren und sichtet dann die letzten 24 Stunden, evtl noch mehr, bis er die Transaktion findet, sagen wir er arbeitet im Akkord dann hat er das in 3 Stunden durch. Macht 6-8 h am Tag , und dabei sind im Moment nur die Fälle drin wo wirklich Gold gekauft wurde, und nicht die wo alles legal verdient/erfarmt/wasauchimmer ist. 
Fügen wir dem hinzu das der Mitarbeiter dann auch noch multilingual sein muss da er französische Accounts ebenso sichten muss wie britische spanische und deutsche wird die Sache noch aufwendiger !

Ich glaube so langsam wird an meinem groben Beispiel klar wieviel Aufwand Blizzard betreiben muss um Goldkäufer zu erwischen und über diese dann wieder den Verkäufer zu ermitteln...

Ich wiederhole mich ungern aber keine Firma die nicht einen satten Gewinn einfährt besteht lange und es gibt durchaus Goldverkäufer die seit Jahren Werbung auf Fanseiten machen, die also seit sie existieren Gewinne einfahren für die sich der Aufwand lohnt ! 

Das wiederrum Blizzard beteiligt ist halte ich für ausgeschlossen, sollte so etwas je rauskommen (und es gäbe mit Sicherheit Mitarbeiter die so etwas an die Öffentlichkeit brächten sobald sie entlassen werden) wäre das PR technisch der Super GAU...


----------



## bakkax (11. Januar 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Da Programme bei so etwas also an ihre Grenzen stossen spielen wir mal ein kleines Spielchen mit meinen frei erfundenen Zahlen :
> 
> Nur 1% der Spieler kaufen Gold, macht 250k Kunden in Europa. Die Kunden kaufen alle 100 Tage Gold, ergo grob 3 mal im Jahr, macht 750k Fälle in 300 (Arbeits-) Tagen, ergo 2,5 Fälle am Tag.
> 
> ...




Auch Blizzard kann sich Bots bauen die die Serverlogs nach Goldtransaktionen durchforsten. Blizzard braucht dann bei Handelstransaktionen, Auktionshaus oder Briefen die über 10k Gold gehen dann untersuchen.
Das wäre dann eine Liste die man dann evtl. manuell sichten könnte. 

Wäre immer noch ein gewisser Aufwand, aber niemand müsste ewiglange Transaktionslogs per Hand durchforsten oder mehrsprachig sein. 

Damit erwischt Blizzard evtl. nicht den Goldverkäufer aber immerhin den Käufer. und wenns bekannt wirde dass jeder der Goldkauft geschnappt und für ein paar Tage gebannt wirde, und das Gold wieder verliert, würde der Goldkauf bestimmt drastisch gesenkt.

Aber vllt. würde Blizzard sich damit ja auch zu viele zahlende Kunden vergraulen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und heute ist es so leicht Gold zu machen. Setz dich deine 2 Stunden auf den Pöter und du hast auch in ein paar Wochen das Goldcap erreicht.



Ich geh lieber 2 stunden am tag länger arbeiten verdien echtes gelkd und geb davon einen bruchteil für ingame gold aus das ich mir sonst erarbeiten hätte müssen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich geh lieber 2 stunden am tag länger arbeiten verdien echtes gelkd und geb davon einen bruchteil für ingame gold aus das ich mir sonst erarbeiten hätte müssen.



Da würd ich ja gern mal ne Gegenüberstellung machen.

Glaube kaum das da viel von 2 Stunden arbeiten übrig bleibt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da würd ich ja gern mal ne Gegenüberstellung machen.
> 
> Glaube kaum das da viel von 2 Stunden arbeiten übrig bleibt.


doppelpost...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da würd ich ja gern mal ne Gegenüberstellung machen.
> 
> Glaube kaum das da viel von 2 Stunden arbeiten übrig bleibt.



Ich gehe die 2 stunden arbeiten die ich ansonsten mit gold farmen am pc verbracht hätte, was eine durchaus härtere arbeit für mich darstellt als meine "reale"...stundenlanges stupides farmen ist nur was für echte ober nerds, da hab ich kb drauf....ich schufte doch nicht für ein spiel, ich spiels um spaß zuhaben nicht um virtuell zu arbeiten.
Und das gute dabei ist es bleibt sehr wohl noch genug geld übrig für andere sachen, grade eben wegen dieser 2 stunden die du täglich mehr am pc hockst und farmst als ich, in denen ich aber zusätzlich arbeiten geh...am ende des tages steh ich mit mehr realem und mehr ingame geld als du dar...das ist nunmal die moral eines goldkäufers.
Ich werde niemals in einem MMORPG langfristig farmen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. Januar 2011)

bakkax schrieb:


> Auch Blizzard kann sich Bots bauen die die Serverlogs nach Goldtransaktionen durchforsten. Blizzard braucht dann bei Handelstransaktionen, Auktionshaus oder Briefen die über 10k Gold gehen dann untersuchen.
> Das wäre dann eine Liste die man dann evtl. manuell sichten könnte.
> 
> Wäre immer noch ein gewisser Aufwand, aber niemand müsste ewiglange Transaktionslogs per Hand durchforsten oder mehrsprachig sein.
> ...



<hust> Lies nochmal nach ! Was ich da als Gedankenspiel ausgeführt habe ging davon aus das wir schon vorher all die Fälle aussortiert hätten wo alles legal gelaufen ist


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Januar 2011)

Erschreckender Weise lese ich hier, dass Leute die Gold kaufen automatisch dumm sein müssen...subjektiver gehts nicht mehr
Auch mal subjektiv dargestellt:

Goldkäufer: Gibt reelles Geld für Gold aus, sagen wir 50.000 Gold. Kosten:ca. 65 € Goldkäufer geht hierfür 8 std.(1 Arbeitstag) arbeiten.
Normalfarmer: Bei durchschnittlichem drop von 1g /Mob, kloppt er 50.000 Mobs. Ohne Repkosten gerechnet, und bei 30 sek./Mob (alle Mobs in einer Warteschlange) 
sind das: 

416,66 std. oder
17,36 Tage

17,36 Tage mal 65 € arbeiten gehen=1128,40 €

na?
Wer ist denn jetzt dumm?


----------



## Ureldhir (11. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Erschreckender Weise lese ich hier, dass Leute die Gold kaufen automatisch dumm sein müssen...subjektiver gehts nicht mehr
> Auch mal subjektiv dargestellt:
> 
> Goldkäufer: Gibt reelles Geld für Gold aus, sagen wir 50.000 Gold. Kosten:ca. 65 € Goldkäufer geht hierfür 8 std.(1 Arbeitstag) arbeiten.
> ...




Stimmt ja... ist schon sehr schlau, den Ingamemarkt zu ignorieren und sich Gold zu kaufen.
Man muss NICHTS farmen um genug Gold zu bekommen. Dafür reichen zb. die paar Minuten vor der Instanz oder dem Raid oder dem Bg im Ah zu verbringen.
Aber das ja nur was für dumme Nerds und Rl-Opfer, die ja alle keine Arbeit haben.

Ich halte es persönlich nicht für schlau, die spielerischen Möglichkeiten NICHT auszuschöpfen und noch extra Geld in das Spiel zu stecken.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich gehe die 2 stunden arbeiten die ich ansonsten mit gold farmen am pc verbracht hätte, was eine durchaus härtere arbeit für mich darstellt als meine "reale"...stundenlanges stupides farmen ist nur was für echte ober nerds, da hab ich kb drauf....ich schufte doch nicht für ein spiel, ich spiels um spaß zuhaben nicht um virtuell zu arbeiten.
> Und das gute dabei ist es bleibt sehr wohl noch genug geld übrig für andere sachen, grade eben wegen dieser 2 stunden die du täglich mehr am pc hockst und farmst als ich, in denen ich aber zusätzlich arbeiten geh...am ende des tages steh ich mit mehr realem und mehr ingame geld als du dar...das ist nunmal die moral eines goldkäufers.
> Ich werde niemals in einem MMORPG langfristig farmen.




Jetzt farme ich schon, interessant...


Ich würde einfach mal gern ne Rechnung sehen, wo den Betrag für Gold, welches man in 2 Stunden spielen machen kann, von Lohn für deine 2 Stunden arbeiten abzieht.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Erschreckender Weise lese ich hier, dass Leute die Gold kaufen automatisch dumm sein müssen...subjektiver gehts nicht mehr
> Auch mal subjektiv dargestellt:
> 
> Goldkäufer: Gibt reelles Geld für Gold aus, sagen wir 50.000 Gold. Kosten:ca. 65 € Goldkäufer geht hierfür 8 std.(1 Arbeitstag) arbeiten.
> ...



Kein Mensch mit Verstand farmt sein Gold durch Mobs kloppen.  Da gibt es eine lange Liste von Dingen, die ertragreicher sind. Eine sehr lange Liste.... verdammt lang... also... die ist halt lang. ;P


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2011)

ncgimp schrieb:


> was willst du denn das gegenteil beweisen. stell dir vor mich handelt einer an und gibt mir 100k gold... was kann ich denn dafür?


In der Regel werden eigentlich nur die gebannt die sich Gold über das Postsystem schicken lassen. Das was im Handelsfenster den Besitzer wechselt interessiert Blizzard nicht bzw. können sie nicht nachvollziehen. Sieht man ja z.B. immer wieder wenn sich jemand was von einem fremden verzaubern lassen will. Man gibt ihm die Mats und er loggt dann einfach aus. Gleiches bei Instanzen-Gruppen und Ninjalootern. Da bekommt man vom GM´s auch nichts wieder, weil es gar nicht richtig nachvollziehbar ist. Wenn nichts im Chat der beteiligten zu lesen ist, was da abgegangen ist, dann kann da ein GM überhaupt nichts machen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Aber das ja nur was für dumme Nerds und Rl-Opfer, die ja alle keine Arbeit haben.



Man kann auch mit Arbeit ein Nerd und "RL-Opfer" sein. Das nur mal am Rande .

Und um nochmal zu Thema zurück zukommen:
Ihr wollt mir doch nun nicht ernsthaft erzählen dass ihr meint, dass ihr ohne zeitaufwand an gold in WoW kommt?Dann hätte gold ja keine bedeutung mehr im spiel.
Und zu leugnen ist ebenfalls nicht, dass man diesen zeitaufwand zig dutzend mal sinnvoller im RL verbringen kann. Wenn ich 1 stunde vorm AH sitze und damit kohle scheffel ist das für mich genauso eine lästige arbeit wie 1 stunde lang mobs farmen, es macht mir keinen spaß, warum soll ich mich dazu zwingen? Ne, dazu hab ich keine lust... ich nutze meine Zeit intelligenter und kaufe mir das Gold bzw. die zeit die ich für das Erspielen gebraucht hätte zum schnäppchenpreis und lach euch beim farmen aus.

Wie ihr es auch drehen und wenden wollt, ich steh nicht dumm da, ihr etwa?


----------



## Cantharion (11. Januar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> In der Regel werden eigentlich nur die gebannt die sich Gold über das Postsystem schicken lassen. Das was im Handelsfenster den Besitzer wechselt interessiert Blizzard nicht bzw. können sie nicht nachvollziehen. Sieht man ja z.B. immer wieder wenn sich jemand was von einem fremden verzaubern lassen will. Man gibt ihm die Mats und er loggt dann einfach aus. Gleiches bei Instanzen-Gruppen und Ninjalootern. Da bekommt man vom GM´s auch nichts wieder, weil es gar nicht richtig nachvollziehbar ist. Wenn nichts im Chat der beteiligten zu lesen ist, was da abgegangen ist, dann kann da ein GM überhaupt nichts machen.



1. Bei Ninjalooting bekommt man die Items, im Falle von PM wenn die Regeln eindeutig im Chat standen, erstattet. (bzw der rechtmäßige Gewinner)
2. Bekommt man die mats zurück wenn man um vz-mats betrogen wurde.

Ganz ehrlich: Hätte ich nicht 45k gold (von Auktionsgeschäften und vom normalen zocken, ohne Stundenlanges farmen) würde ich auch lieber Gold kaufen als Stundelang zu farmen.

@meinen Vorposter: Ich finde Auktionsgeschäfte spaßig (kann aber auch verstehen dass es Leute gibt die keinen Spaß daran haben) und Gold bekommt man heutzutage wirklich einfach, selbst wenn man wenig spielt und z.B. nur twinkt.

Toleranz ist das Zauberwort.
Wenn Leute keine Zeit/Lust zum Goldfarmen haben und sich gold kaufen wollen->akzeptiert es.
Wenn Leute lieber farmen statt Gold zu kaufen->akzeptiert es
Auch wenn ihr die andere Partei nicht verstehen könnt.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ... ich nutze meine Zeit intelligenter und kaufe mir das Gold bzw. die zeit die ich für das Erspielen gebraucht hätte zum schnäppchenpreis und lach euch beim farmen aus.
> 
> Wie ihr es auch drehen und wenden wollt, ich steh nicht dumm da, ihr etwa?


Blizzard sagt immer das mit sowas die Serverökonomie gestört wird und sie haben recht damit. 
Ohne Goldseller und deren Käufer wären die Preise im AH nicht so extrem übertrieben hoch. In dem Fall wäre weniger mehr. Denn hier werden die ehrlichen Spieler die sich ihr Gold erarbeiten eindeutig benachteiligt. Wenn man mal sieht das im AH 30-40K Gold für ein Epicteil mit Itemlevel 359 vertickt wird, muss man sagen, dass da was nicht stimmt. Kein Teil ist eigentlich so viel wert. Oder 10 Glutseidenballen für 650-700Gold, 20 Erze für 300Gold. Da kann man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln.


Cantharion schrieb:


> 1. Bei Ninjalooting bekommt man die Items, im Falle von PM wenn die Regeln eindeutig im Chat standen, erstattet. (bzw der rechtmäßige Gewinner)
> 2. Bekommt man die mats zurück wenn man um vz-mats betrogen wurde.


Wie schon gesagt, es muss nachvollziehbar sein. Es ist oft aber nicht eindeutig, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe.


----------



## Cantharion (11. Januar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, es muss nachvollziehbar sein. Es ist oft aber nicht eindeutig, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe.


Sry überlesen, aber nach 6Stunden BWL darf man das auch oder?


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2011)

Oo, man kann den Handlesverlauf sehr sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Sämtliche Aktivitäten werden gespeichert und sind stehts nachvollziehbar. 



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ohne Goldseller und deren Käufer wären die Preise im AH nicht so extrem übertrieben hoch.


Kann man auch andersrum sehen, so wie ich es auch eher sehe.
Ohne die hohen Preise würde es erst gar nicht Goldverkäufer & Co geben. 

Zum Thema Goldkauf:

Da gibt es nix zu akzeptieren.
Für Goldkäufer wäre eher ein Singleplayer-Game angebracht,
wo sie sich so viel wie sie wollen bescheissen können.
Nur selbst würden sie es da nichtmal mehr mitbekommen. 

Möge der Bannhammer über sämtliche Goldkäufer kommen!

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Oo, man kann den Handlesverlauf sehr sehr gut nachvollziehen.
> Sämtliche Aktivitäten werden gespeichert und sind stehts nachvollziehbar.



Also im Laufe der Jahre habe ich hier schon viel mitbekommen. Wenn das alles so nachvollziehbar wäre, hätte es hier in den letzten Jahren nicht so viele Threads gegeben, wo sich die Spieler beschwert haben das sie durch den "Klau" betrogen wurden. Die haben auch alle nach ihren Aussagen nichts wiederbekommen. 
Du kannst wohl kaum leugnen das es viele solcher Beiträge hier schon gegeben hat, wenn du das Forum aufmerksam verfolgst.
Kannst du beweisen, dass das alles mitgeloggt wird? Würde mich mal interessieren. Schreiben kann man ja viel


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zum Thema Goldkauf:
> 
> Da gibt es nix zu akzeptieren.
> Für Goldkäufer wäre eher ein Singleplayer-Game angebracht,
> ...



OK du elitärer moral bewusster Spieler, farm weiter dein Gold. Ich kauf es mir weiterhin ich böser hinterlistger bub und bin stattdessen stolz darauf was ich im RL mit der gesparten Zeit erreiche, währrend dessen du dir dein Gold erfarmst und darauf stolz bist. In Singleplayer-Games ( in denen die ich spiele ) werde ich jedenfalls nicht zum Arbeiten gezwungen, also sehe ich dort auch keine notwendigkeit mir diese Zeit zu ersparen / zu erkaufen. Warum sollte ich mir denn den spaßigen Teil ercheaten, dann fehlt doch die herrausforderung bzw. der spaß.Ich umgeh in offline spielen höchstens die langweiligen öden passagen mit cheats die man schon dutzende male gespielt hat, genauso wie online eben auch.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wie ihr es auch drehen und wenden wollt, ich steh nicht dumm da, ihr etwa?



So lange Blizzard dich nicht erwischt...


----------



## Cantharion (11. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> So lange Blizzard dich nicht erwischt...



Er kann auch lange glück haben, gibt mehrere die nach Jahren nicht erwischt wurden.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich gehe die 2 stunden arbeiten die ich ansonsten mit gold farmen am pc verbracht hätte, was eine durchaus härtere arbeit für mich darstellt als meine "reale"...stundenlanges stupides farmen ist nur was für echte ober nerds, da hab ich kb drauf....ich schufte doch nicht für ein spiel, ich spiels um spaß zuhaben nicht um virtuell zu arbeiten.
> Und das gute dabei ist es bleibt sehr wohl noch genug geld übrig für andere sachen, grade eben wegen dieser 2 stunden die du täglich mehr am pc hockst und farmst als ich, in denen ich aber zusätzlich arbeiten geh...am ende des tages steh ich mit mehr realem und mehr ingame geld als du dar...das ist nunmal die moral eines goldkäufers.
> Ich werde niemals in einem MMORPG langfristig farmen.




So sieht es aus und Nicht anders.Da aber 6 Jahre WoW bei manchen Leuten im Hirn viel zu Fall gebracht hat würden sie es eh nicht Raffen.

Aber nun ja der Böse ist halt der der Gold gegen Geld Kauft und ich kann es mir Leisten.Wenn die meisten mal Arbeiten gehen würden anstatt ihre zeit mit 24/7 WoW zuverschwenden würde die meisten auch so denken.

Das aber Niemand auf die Ganzen Bösen ELitePro imba Gilden schimpft,die auf ihrer Hompage Werbung zum Goldkauft macht und einige dieses Selber nutzen.
Da Reisst keiner das Maul auf sind ja Götter die Jung´s und Mädels die Dürfen sowas.
Genau so Items gegen Echtes Geld verkaufen oder mal mit den Grossen Mitraiden zudürfen da sagt auch keiner was.
Aber Arme Arme Bürger der Hart für sein Geld Arbeiten geht und WoW zum Spass Spielt der ist der Dumme.


----------



## Ureldhir (11. Januar 2011)

Wie intelligent kann jemand sein, der als einzige Goldbeschaffunsquelle ingame stundenlanges Farmen sieht? 
So schwer sind die stupiden und simplen Goldquellen ingame nicht zu erkennen.
Nungut... die Intelligenz springt einem ja förmlich ins Auge, wenn ein Goldkäufer, die Leute flamed, die es nicht nötig haben Gold zu kaufen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Wie intelligent kann jemand sein, der als einzige Goldbeschaffunsquelle ingame stundenlanges Farmen sieht?
> So schwer sind die stupiden und simplen Goldquellen ingame nicht zu erkennen.
> Nungut... die Intelligenz springt einem ja förmlich ins Auge, wenn ein Goldkäufer, die Leute flamed, die es nicht nötig haben Gold zu kaufen.



Richtig, ich hab damals bis zu Level 85 22k Gold verdient nur durch Bergbau nebenher. Wenn man ein bisschen im AH rumstöbert, kann man sich auch ohne Kenntnisse zumindest gut über Wasser halten. Nach einigen Wochen Einarbeitung fließt dann auch das Geld.

Frag mich übrigens, wieso die Mods diesem Poster nicht einen Riegel vorschieben. Buffed ist doch immer vehemment gegen Goldkauf und nun bieten sie jemandem eine Plattform, um Nichtkäufer zu flamen.


----------



## Sinthorass (11. Januar 2011)

Da ich spontan mit WoW aufgehört habe, besitzt jetzt mein ex-Char jetzt etwa ~100k Gold. Was soll ich nun damit machen frage ich mich?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Wie intelligent kann jemand sein, der als einzige Goldbeschaffunsquelle ingame stundenlanges Farmen sieht?
> So schwer sind die stupiden und simplen Goldquellen ingame nicht zu erkennen.
> Nungut... die Intelligenz springt einem ja förmlich ins Auge, wenn ein Goldkäufer, die Leute flamed, die es nicht nötig haben Gold zu kaufen.



Wie intelligent kann man sein meine Posts nicht lesen zukönnen?
Natürlich gibt es einige Goldquellen die auch Spaß bereiten, die nehm ich ja auch gerne mit...aber warum die unspaßigen?


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

Die ganze Problematik wird unerheblich, wenn man eine Gilde hat, wo gegenseitige Unterstützung groß geschrieben wird. Ich habe kaum Ausgaben, weil wir uns untereinander Matts, Schmiedekram, Fläschchen, Buffood etc. zuschieben. Ich bin sicher nicht reich (derzeit habe ich ca. 15k auf meinen Chars), aber mein Gold reicht völlig, für das "alltägliche". Klar, wenn man natürlich gleich zu sabbern anfängt, weil einer die epische Schmiedekunst-Brustplatte für 40k ins AH gestellt hat, dann muss man natürlich zum Goldverkäufer gehen - oder sich einfach eine Gilde suchen, wo man sich den Kram gegenseitig umsonst herstellt, wie bei uns.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wie intelligent kann man sein meine Posts nicht lesen zukönnen?
> Natürlich gibt es einige Goldquellen die auch Spaß bereiten, die nehm ich ja auch gerne mit...aber warum die unspaßigen?



Also ob man so viele Goldquellen bräuchte...

Oder kaufst du täglich das AH leer?


----------



## wessel21 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab schon öfter Werbung in SW zu sehen bekommen: xyz.com oder so. Das sind Goldverkäufer-Firmen. Die Buchstaben der Werbung bestehen aus NPCs die in der luft hängen oder am Boden liegen. DAS GEHT NICHT OHNE PROGRAMMIER-ZUARBEIT VON BLIZZARD selbst. 

Die eine Company hat womöglich 1000 Accounts am Laufen und blechen die regelmäßig. 
Blizz is nicht drauf angewiesen. Aba 50 mio Umsatz für n Jahr Farmer-Accounts (die Zahl habbich mir mal aus den Rippen geschnitten; für alle Farmer-Firmen) schmeißt doch niemand weg der Blizz gehört. 
Also wird Dich niemand bannen weil Du Gold kaufst. 
Wenn Du jeden damit nervst und das ruchbar wird, dass es funzt wird in diesem Einzelfall womöglich Blizz seinen guten Ruf schützen wollen und Dich dicht machen. 

by the way: habe täglich gefarmt seit Cata. Habe weit mehr als 250.000 Gold gemacht. 
Wer die Zeit nicht hat weil Verantwortung in ner Firma und ne Family und der auch nicht auf Kohle schauen muss und dennoch teilhaben will: für mich legitim. Er muss nicht arbeitslos sein und kann sich dennoch n schickes Bastel-Mount leisten. So simpel.

Ihr zankt Euch über Rechtliches. In den AGBs stehen die Dinge so, dass Blizz das regeln kann, wenn die es wollen/müssen. Die werden aba mit Gelassenheit dabei stehen und nur schlimme Fälle regeln. 
Also spielt und farmt oder nicht, verscheuert oder kauft ein oder nicht. Zum Glück ist man in seiner Spielweise völlig frei.


----------



## Ureldhir (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wie intelligent kann man sein meine Posts nicht lesen zukönnen?
> Natürlich gibt es einige Goldquellen die auch Spaß bereiten, die nehm ich ja auch gerne mit...aber warum die unspaßigen?




Es geht weder um Spaß noch sonstwas. Das Gold kommt NEBENBEI, von ALLEINE. In der Zeit, die du brauchst, um dein echtes Geld in Ingamegold zu verwandeln, mach ich genug Gold, um unbeschwert WoW zocken zu können. Gedanken ums finanzielle überleben Ingame muss ich mir nicht machen.
1 + 1 bitte zusammenzählen. 
Danke dir.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2011)

> DAS GEHT NICHT OHNE PROGRAMMIER-ZUARBEIT VON BLIZZARD selbst.



Da lehnst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Es geht weder um Spaß noch sonstwas. Das Gold kommt NEBENBEI, von ALLEINE. In der Zeit, die du brauchst, um dein echtes Geld in Ingamegold zu verwandeln, mach ich genug Gold, um unbeschwert WoW zocken zu können. Gedanken ums finanzielle überleben Ingame muss ich mir nicht machen.
> 1 + 1 bitte zusammenzählen.
> Danke dir.



Das war zu der zeit zu der ich WoW gespielt habe nicht der Fall. Sollte Gold nun wertlos in WoW sein, gut dann brauch man auch kein Gold mehr kaufen^^...


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da lehnst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster.


Zu weit würde ich sagen. Da meint jemand Ahnung zu haben die er gar nicht hat. Naja Einbildung ist auch eine Art von Bildung.


----------



## wessel21 (11. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da lehnst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster.



*rofl*

versuchs selbst: mach n Raid auf, lad 40 Leute ein und ihr schwebt mal bis 10 m über der Erde und bildet einfach mal nen Schriftzug^^

Dann fang mal an zu lehnen. 

Man das is n Unternehmen; da gehts um Kohle.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Januar 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus und Nicht anders.Da aber 6 Jahre WoW bei manchen Leuten im Hirn viel zu Fall gebracht hat würden sie es eh nicht Raffen.


Wer hier nix rafft, bist Du!
Du brauchst hier nicht mal eben reinschneien und ander User so derbe beleidigen!
Troll Dich!



Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das aber Niemand auf die Ganzen Bösen ELitePro imba Gilden schimpft,die auf ihrer Hompage Werbung zum Goldkauft macht und einige dieses Selber nutzen.
> Da Reisst keiner das Maul auf sind ja Götter die Jung´s und Mädels die Dürfen sowas.
> Genau so Items gegen Echtes Geld verkaufen oder mal mit den Grossen Mitraiden zudürfen da sagt auch keiner was.
> Aber Arme Arme Bürger der Hart für sein Geld Arbeiten geht und WoW zum Spass Spielt der ist der Dumme.


Und wo sind nun die Beweise?
Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle mal sehr vorsichtig!
Ich kenne keine Pro Gilden - weil es keine gibt. 
Und Gilden, wie Du sie beschreibst, kenne ich auch nicht.
Ansonsten weiß ich ja nicht, wo Du Dein Wissen hernimmst ...
Bist Du etwa in solch einer Gilde, sprichst Du von Deiner eigenen?
Denn dann wäre es kein Wunder, daß Du den Mund hier so aufreist.

*ps. *
...bist gemeldet.
Entweder Du schreibst normal oder lässt es - aber nicht in diesem Ton!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2011)

wessel21 schrieb:


> *rofl*
> 
> versuchs selbst: mach n Raid auf, lad 40 Leute ein und ihr schwebt mal bis 10 m über der Erde und bildet einfach mal nen Schriftzug^^
> 
> ...



Also programmiert Blizzard den Goldspammern extra eine Funktion, mit der diese in der Luft schweben können und die nur von deren Account aus nutzbar ist, nur um sie dann wieder zu bannen und dann diese spezielle Funktion wiederum auf deren neue Accounts zu übertragen. Ist ja ein tolles Geschäft, was die da machen. Ist ja auch freundlich von den Spammern, dass die da so fleißig mit Blizzard zusammenarbeiten, obwohl sie ihr eigenes Grab dadurch schaufeln. Woher soll Blizzard denn sonst wissen, welcher Account zu Goldspammern gehört und diese Funktion bekommen soll? 

Wenn du eine andere Theorie hast, wie die das zusammen managen, nur her damit.

Ach, ich hab doch noch eine:
Bei den Goldsellern hocken nicht nur Holzköpfe vor dem Rechner und farmen, sondern durchaus fähige Leute, deren IT-Kenntnisse die des Durchschnitts hier bei Weitem übersteigen. Ist ja auch klar als Unternehmen, denn da gehts ja um Kohle.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (12. Januar 2011)

@Grushdak

Ich hab jetzt richtig Angst und scheinst dich sehr Verletzt zufühlen oder?? Nja Schublade auf Mister Grushdak Rein und fertig xd

Beweisse nja jeder der auf diesen Seiten Unterwegs ist kennt die Ganze Goldwerbung.
Und zum item verkauf etc nja die haben sowas wie Foren dort steht das drin,aber wir wollen ja nicht den Schein der Ehrlichkeit zerstören.

Und zum Thema Fligende Char´s  ALSO jeder Normale Mensch weiss das sowas Niemals von einem Rechner der Ausserhalb oder sagen wir mal,nicht gerade in einer Unterfirma von ....... Steht nicht Möglich ist.
Den wenn jeder Ottonormal Spieler oder Besser gesagt jede Goldverkauf Firma das Könnte,was wäre wohl dann schon Längst Passiert ????
RICHTIG Jeder würde seine Char´s in SW oder OG vom Himmel Fallen lassen.Dank bestimmter seiten wo sowas dann Gepostet wird wie es geht,oder Die Haben heimlich die Server gehackt.weil CLient seitig ist das nicht Möglich.
Also Bleibt ja nur B...... mit 10000 Unterfirmen etc Oder Hat wer noch eine Logische bzw Unlogische Antwort darauf.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Januar 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Also Bleibt ja nur B...... mit 10000 Unterfirmen etc Oder Hat wer noch eine Logische bzw Unlogische Antwort darauf.



Ceiwyn hat sie schon geliefert. Ich ergänze sie noch. Der Code von WoW ist sehr leicht manipulierbar, verglichen mit anderen Spielen. Was meinst du, woher die ganzen Addons kommen? Ein geschickter Hacker kann mit dem WoW-Code 'ne Menge Blödsinn anstellen. 

Den Gedanken, dass Blizzard selbst mit Goldsellern zusammen arbeitet, finde ich zwar, sagen wir mal "nachvollziehbar", solange es jedoch keine Beweise gibt, die diese These stützen, bleibt sie eine Fox Mulder Ufo-Story.


----------



## wessel21 (12. Januar 2011)

Ganz simpel; Wenn Dir Blizz gehört: Würdest Du auf die 50 mio Dollar verzichten die Dir Farmer durch die normalen Acc-Gebühren einspielen? 
Ich nicht. 

Andere auch nicht. Die klagen wegen 3 Euro im Hartz IV.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Januar 2011)

wessel21 schrieb:


> Ganz simpel; Wenn Dir Blizz gehört: Würdest Du auf die 50 mio Dollar verzichten die Dir Farmer durch die normalen Acc-Gebühren einspielen?
> Ich nicht.
> 
> Andere auch nicht. Die klagen wegen 3 Euro im Hartz IV.



Und warum bieten sie dann nicht einfach Gold im Itemshop an? Das wäre auch gewinnbringend und weniger Risikoreich. Du solltest nicht gleich jedem Mafiamethoden unterstellen, wenn du dafür nichts als eine schlecht durchdachte These in der Hand hast.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2011)

Oh man, wo hat man denn den Depp frei gelassen? 

Anfangs dacht ich noch, er meint das ernst, aber jetzt sieht man ja was er vor hat...


----------



## wessel21 (12. Januar 2011)

Yo, Blizz hat eben festgelegt, dass man kein Gold im Itemshop kaufen kann. Nicht so wie in anderen Spielen. Und auch die Gold-Farmer müssen sich an die AGBs halten. Also keine Farmbots und so. Wenn die einen finden, is der gebannt. Das weiß ich.

Das Ziel ist sicherlich, eine relativ unverzerrte Wirtschaft ins Laufen zu bekommen. Und das ist eben auch gelungen. WoW ist nicht umsonst so erfolgreich. 

Und zum "manipulierbaren Code": Der Client kriegt vom Server Nachrichten rein. Die werden vom Client selbst verarbeitet und werden an die installierten Addons durchgereicht. 
Daher kann Recount zum Bleistift aufsummieren oder der Gatherer merkt sich wo was gefunden wurde. Das macht es für Blizz simpel und für die Addon-Macher erst möglich. 

Den Code selber kannste damit nicht manipulieren. Übrigens: in jedem Multitasking-Betriebssystem haste sone message queue. 

Aba nur weil Du es willst kannste damit nie fliegen^^

Blizz hat sich ne Linie festgelegt die die selber einhalten und die in den AGBs einzementiert ist. Und sie funzt. Das heißt nicht dass Blizz nicht auch mit Werbung Kohle machen darf. Und auch nicht das es keine Goldkäufe geben könnte. Aber alles was nicht von Blizz kommt eben so, dass das Gefüge nicht gestört wird. 

Wenn ich son Game machen würde, wär mir auch wichtig, dass es kein Penner-Game ist was nur für Arbeitslose möglich ist. Wie oben schon beschrieben: Wenn ich ne Firma (und dadurch wenig Zeit) habe und Gold kaufe, kann ich dennoch genauso gut mitspielen wie alle anderen. In meinen Augen fair. Auch wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe mir meine Kohle selber zu farmen. 
Was nicht heißt die Goldspammer gehen mir nicht auf den Senkel. Die sollen das per eBay verticken; da gehört das hin.


----------



## Kerbe (12. Januar 2011)

Schaut mal hier bin am überlegen ob ich hier kaufen soll Handwerkswaren http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft/WoW-Items/Cataclysm/Handwerkswaren/

Weil ja das wucher ah sehr teuer ist und und Handwerkswaren eigentlich nicht verboten ist zu kaufen oder liege ich da falsch??


----------



## Jasrik (12. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Der Code von WoW ist sehr leicht manipulierbar, verglichen mit anderen Spielen. Was meinst du, woher die ganzen Addons kommen?



Die Add-Ons gibt es, weil Blizzard mit lua extra eine Scriptsprache für die Erstellung von Addons eingebaut hat. Welche der lua Befehle wirklich funktionieren und in welchem Umfang diese funktionieren, wird nach wie vor von Blizzard kontrolliert. Und mit dem Code des eigentlichen Spiels hat lua rein gar nix zutun.


----------



## Dabow (12. Januar 2011)

Sinthorass schrieb:


> Da ich spontan mit WoW aufgehört habe, besitzt jetzt mein ex-Char jetzt etwa ~100k Gold. Was soll ich nun damit machen frage ich mich?



einfach lagern? Was soll die Frage? Falls du wieder anfangen solltest, haste Startkapital !!!

Falls nicht, auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Januar 2011)

@Dabow: Deine Pussy ist zu groß


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, ob sich für Blizzard die Zusammenarbeit mit Goldsellern lohnen würde, bei den 5 Euro, die ein Account noch kostet...

Außerdem, lieber Wessel21, wo hast du deine IT-Kenntnisse her? Aus dem Informatikkurs an der Schule oder aus der Computer-Bild? Was du da erzählst ist so was von hanebüchen, da findet man keine Worte mehr.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Januar 2011)

Wer ernsthaft Gold kaufen muss, ist anscheinend zu blöd für WoW. Wie schon X-fach in diesem Thread erklärt wurde, gibt es zahlreiche Mittel und Wege, völlig problemlos tonnenweise Kohle im Spiel zu machen. Und das, ohne gegen irgendwelche Regeln zu verstoßen. Und wenn ich Schwachsinn darüber lesen muss, dass die erfolgreichen Raidgilden alle nur selber Gold kaufen und sogar dafür Werbung machen, wird mir schlecht. Wer raidet, muss keine überteuerten, nutzlosen Welfare-Epix aus dem AH kaufen und auf automatisierte Google-Werbung haben Gilden auch keinen Einfluss.

Davon abgesehen verstößt dieser Thread mit all seinen Flames, Spam und anderem Unsinn inzwischen gegen so viele Forenregeln, dass er für mich seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren hat. Einige User dürfen sich gleich über persönliche Nachrichten und vorübergehende Schreibsperren freuen.


----------

